# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Φρουτα κ Λαχανικα

## wolf

Πολλα εχω ακουσει για τα φρουτα κ τα λαχανικα ρε παιδια...
Μπανανες,Πορτοκαλια μπροκολα κουνουπιδια κτλ...
Ακομη κ ινδικη καρυδα λογω του μεγαλου ποσοστου φυτικου λιπους που περιεχει.
Τελικα ποια ειναι τα φρουτα που πρεπει να βαζουμε στην διατροφή μας κ το πιο σπουδαιο ποσοτητα κ ωρα καταναλωσης...?ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ "ΜΕΤΑΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΙΚΟ" ΦΡΟΥΤΟ?

----------


## Gasturb

Gia meta thn gym akolouthhse thn gnwsth syntagh tou filou mas muscleboss k den xreiazesai frouto, twra h banana einai poly kalh gia to prwi h prin thn gym giati parexei arghs aporrofhshs ydrogonanathrakes. Akomh symantikh einia gia tous erasitexnes 'bobybuilders' h vitaminh c opote katalavaineis ena pothri portokalada to prwi me to pwino na pineis kathe mera. Apo laxanika k genika salates na trws epishs kathe mera me ta geumata sou giati oi vitamines k ta ixnostoixeia einai akrws aparaithta se olous k kyriws se atoma ths athlhshs, opote mhn ta paremeleis katholou k mhn sthrizesai mono se vitamines se xapia  :01. Wink: 

Genikios kanonas loipon ola ta laxanika k frouta na ta perneis na ta dokimazeis kanoun kalo eite tis hmeres ths gym eite oxi.

----------


## Albert_Wesker

Τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά είναι δύο απίστευτα πλούσιες διατροφικές ομάδες, που πρέπει να καταναλώνονται καθημερινά επι τουλάχιστον 5 μερίδες(μια μερίδα είναι περίπου ένα μικρό φρούτο που χωράει στο χέρι η 100 γρμ λαχανικό). Αυτό λένε και οι διεθνείς οργανισμοί που ασχολούνται με την διατροφή(όπως επίσης ότι όλοι μας πρέπει να καταναλίσκουμε δύο τουλάχιστον μερίδες άσβεστιου την ημέρα-πόσο μάλλον εμείς που γυμναζόμαστε παραπάνω. εγώ προτιμώ το 0% γάλα μακρυά απο τα 2% διότι τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά που έχουνε σχετίζονται με την χοληστερίνη, εγώ μόλις τα έκοψα έπεσε  η χοληστερίνη απο 220 στο 180 και τα τριγλυκερίδια απο 170 στα 120).
Πρίν την γυμναστική άποψη μου να προτιμάς τα φρούτα που περιέχουνε πιο πολλή φρουκτόζη για ενέργεια και αυτά με πιο πολλή γλυκόζη(μπανάνα χουρμάδες και τέτοια)μετά το τζίμ και μετά την μεταπροπονητική διατροφή που ορίζει ο αφέντης Muschleboss...
Επίσης απο μια φυτική ίνα να βάζεις σε κάθε γεύμα πχ μια πιπεριά η ένα καρότο.
Όσο για την βιταμίνη c που λέει ο αξεκόλλητος gasturb13, εγώ δεν τρώω πορτοκάλι πίνω χυμό απο λεμόνι και το πρωί και μετά το τζίμ για να σώσω και θερμίδες χεχε(ταυτόχρονα με την κατανάλωση βιταμινών) γιατί είναι απο τα πιο ισχυρά αντι οξειδωτικά(ίσως και η πιο ισχυρή αντι οξειδωτική βιταμίνη, μετά ακολουθούνε η Ε και η Α).
Ελπίζω να μην σε ζάλισα και να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## Gasturb

> εγώ προτιμώ το 0% γάλα μακρυά απο τα 2% διότι τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά που έχουνε σχετίζονται με την χοληστερίνη,


file mou albert mias k spoudazeis iatrikh auto pou diavasa k lew sxetika me to cla k to gala twn 0% isxyei? to egrapsa katw sto arthraki mou opote dwse mas ta fwta sou!

----------


## Albert_Wesker

Έλα μεγάλε...
Ποιό άρθρο λες?δεν το έχω δει...λες αυτό στο κομμάτι δημοσιεύστε τα δικά σας άρθρα?

----------


## Gasturb

> Έλα μεγάλε...
> Ποιό άρθρο λες?δεν το έχω δει...λες αυτό στο κομμάτι δημοσιεύστε τα δικά σας άρθρα?


Kollhte albert me apogohteueis! xexe nai phgaine ekei k tha vreis to 'Συμπληρώματα για ασκήσεις fat burning' perimenw, gogogo!

----------


## wolf

Albert_Wesker για την μπανανα μου το χουν ξαναπει αλλο για αλλο λογo:επειδη εχει καλιο( ?) και το χρειαζομαστε μετα το τζιμ...Ισχυει?
Εγω επινα γάλα 0% κ μετα ολοι με απετρεψαν κ μου ειπαν οπωσδηποτε 1,5-2%,αλλα χωρις να μου πουν συγκεκριμενο λόγο.Ασε που ακομα κ το μηδεν εχει μια 100αρα θερμιδες το ποτηρι,καλα ειναι...Εχω ακουσει κ κατι αλλο για το γάλα,πως δεν το παιρνουν οι μποντιμπιλντεραδες σε καιρο γραμμωσης γιατι "σε πετσιαζει"(οπως λένε) - σου "κανει πετσα δλδ" κ δεν τους αφηνει να γραμμωσουν τελεια?Ισχύει?  :02. Confused2: 
Κ κατι αλλο που σκεφτομαι καιρο:
Την Πρωτεινη ειναι καλυτερα με νερο?Η με γάλα?
Την Κρεατινη με Χυμο Φραγκοσταφυλλο?Η με νερο?
(Εγω εφαρμοζω με νερο πρωτεινη κ με φραγοσταφυλλο κρεατινη)
Ποιο ειναι το πιο σωστο?

----------


## Gasturb

> Albert_Wesker για την μπανανα μου το χουν ξαναπει αλλο για αλλο λογo:επειδη εχει καλιο( ?) και το χρειαζομαστε μετα το τζιμ...Ισχυει?
> Εγω επινα γάλα 0% κ μετα ολοι με απετρεψαν κ μου ειπαν οπωσδηποτε 1,5-2%,αλλα χωρις να μου πουν συγκεκριμενο λόγο.Ασε που ακομα κ το μηδεν εχει μια 100αρα θερμιδες το ποτηρι,καλα ειναι...Εχω ακουσει κ κατι αλλο για το γάλα,πως δεν το παιρνουν οι μποντιμπιλντεραδες σε καιρο γραμμωσης γιατι "σε πετσιαζει"(οπως λένε) - σου "κανει πετσα δλδ" κ δεν τους αφηνει να γραμμωσουν τελεια?Ισχύει? 
> Κ κατι αλλο που σκεφτομαι καιρο:
> Την Πρωτεινη ειναι καλυτερα με νερο?Η με γάλα?
> Την Κρεατινη με Χυμο Φραγκοσταφυλλο?Η με νερο?
> (Εγω εφαρμοζω με νερο πρωτεινη κ με φραγοσταφυλλο κρεατινη)
> Ποιο ειναι το πιο σωστο?


Meta thn gym thn whey me nero mono giati to gala epivradynei ton xrono aporrofhshs ths. Twra tis ypoloipes wres pinethn me gala den peirazei. Gia thn kreatinh egw den thn dialyw pouthena apla sto stoma k meta me nero thn katapinw, meta fysika an thelw xymo den yparxei provlhma alla kalo einia h kreatinh na einia se adeio stomaxi opote gia ligo diasthma as thn afhsoume monh ths ... Meta thn gym afou perneis udatanthrakes me malto+dext kalytera na trws banana prin thn gym gia to kalio pou les k giati oi argoi aporrofhshs ydatanthrakes einai idanikoi katholh thn diarkeia ths gym mas gia energeia.

----------


## wolf

Συγκεκριμενα μια κουπα απο χουρμαδες περιεχει(178γρ):
 Sugars		113g	
    Sucrose		42430mg	
    Glucose		35370mg	
    Fructose		34820mg	.....
και μια κουπα μπανανα(225γρ):

    Sugars		27.5g	
    Sucrose		5377mg	
    Glucose		11200mg	
    Fructose		10910mg	.....
Οποτε φρουκτοζη κ γλυκοζη ειναι στα ιδια επιπεδα 50-50 περιπου...
Βεβαια δεν κοιταξα για αλλα φρουτα,που μπορει να μην περιεχουν καν γλυκοζη αλλα κ παλι το 50-50 δεν μου γυαλισε...

----------


## Albert_Wesker

> Albert_Wesker για την μπανανα μου το χουν ξαναπει αλλο για αλλο λογo:επειδη εχει καλιο( ?) και το χρειαζομαστε μετα το τζιμ...Ισχυει?
> Εγω επινα γάλα 0% κ μετα ολοι με απετρεψαν κ μου ειπαν οπωσδηποτε 1,5-2%,αλλα χωρις να μου πουν συγκεκριμενο λόγο.Ασε που ακομα κ το μηδεν εχει μια 100αρα θερμιδες το ποτηρι,καλα ειναι...Εχω ακουσει κ κατι αλλο για το γάλα,πως δεν το παιρνουν οι μποντιμπιλντεραδες σε καιρο γραμμωσης γιατι "σε πετσιαζει"(οπως λένε) - σου "κανει πετσα δλδ" κ δεν τους αφηνει να γραμμωσουν τελεια?Ισχύει? 
> Κ κατι αλλο που σκεφτομαι καιρο:
> Την Πρωτεινη ειναι καλυτερα με νερο?Η με γάλα?
> Την Κρεατινη με Χυμο Φραγκοσταφυλλο?Η με νερο?
> (Εγω εφαρμοζω με νερο πρωτεινη κ με φραγοσταφυλλο κρεατινη)
> Ποιο ειναι το πιο σωστο?


Έλα φίλε μου τώρα το είδα   :01. Evil:  (γιατί δεν βγήκε κάτι στην επιλογή στο νέο πόστ?γκρρ)
Η μπανάνα έχει κυρίως μαγνήσιο, άλλα και κάλιο βέβαια... το μαγνήσιο πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν το δίνουνε πόλύ σημασία αλλά είναι πολύ σημαντικό ιχνοστοιχείο. Εγώ πχ που έχω μαγνήσιο 7,1 με ανώτερο το 7,2 δεν θα γίνει και τπτ αν δεν φάω μπανάνα και κάθε μέρα. Όμως για τον κόσμο που δεν έχει υψηλές τιμές είναι πολύ σημαντική!Βασικά η κατανάλωση μπανάνας είναι καλύτερο να γίνεται μετά την προπόνηση γιατι έχει κυρίως γλυκόζη κι έτσι γεμίζεις τα μυικό γλυκόγόνο κι όχι μόνο το ηπατικό όπως πχ κάνειη φρουκτόζη κατάλαβες...γι αυτό την φρουκτόζη είναι προτιμότερο να την τρως πριν την προπόνηση εγω πχ ξέρω κόσμο που τρώει όχι φρούτα αλλά φρουκτόζη σε νερό πριιν το τζίμ φαντάσου δηλαδή...
Τώρα για το γάλα, αυτοί που σου ειπανε όχι 0% είναι γιατί πέρα απο τα 1200mg ασβεστίου και την καζείνη και την γαλακτόζη δεν έχει κάποιο άλλο θρεπτικό στοιχείο, ακόμα πχ κι αν κάποιες εταιρίες λένε ότι τα προσθέτουνε μην τα πολυπιστεύεις τεσπα. Αν τρως λαχανικά και φρούτα τις σωστές ώρες είσαι καλυμμένος απο βιταμίνες! Για το θέμα πέτσιασμα άλλοι λενε ναι άλλοι λένε όχι είναι καθαρά θέμα δικό σου να δεις αν σε χαλάνε την γράμωσση τα γαλακτομικά ή όχι!
Την πρωτείνη φάτην όπως θες απλά με νερό γλυτώνεις θερμίδες(εν αντιθέσει με το γάλα), τώρα κάπου άκουσα ότι το 0% έχει 100 θερμίδες το ποτήρι λάθος το ποτήρι έχει 66 θερμίδες έχει μεγάλη διαφορά!πάντως με το γάλα είανι πιο γλυκιά εσύ αοφασίζεις-και προτιμότερο να την φάς το πρωί με γάλα κι όχι άλλη στιγμή της ημέρας.
Την κρεατίνη να την τρως οπως λέει ο muscleboss.(μεταπροπονητική διατροφή)
Σε κάλυψα?αυτά...

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

> Albert_Wesker για την μπανανα μου το χουν ξαναπει αλλο για αλλο λογo:επειδη εχει καλιο( ?) και το χρειαζομαστε μετα το τζιμ...Ισχυει?
> Εγω επινα γάλα 0% κ μετα ολοι με απετρεψαν κ μου ειπαν οπωσδηποτε 1,5-2%,αλλα χωρις να μου πουν συγκεκριμενο λόγο.Ασε που ακομα κ το μηδεν εχει μια 100αρα θερμιδες το ποτηρι,καλα ειναι...Εχω ακουσει κ κατι αλλο για το γάλα,πως δεν το παιρνουν οι μποντιμπιλντεραδες σε καιρο γραμμωσης γιατι "σε πετσιαζει"(οπως λένε) - σου "κανει πετσα δλδ" κ δεν τους αφηνει να γραμμωσουν τελεια?Ισχύει? 
> Κ κατι αλλο που σκεφτομαι καιρο:
> Την Πρωτεινη ειναι καλυτερα με νερο?Η με γάλα?
> Την Κρεατινη με Χυμο Φραγκοσταφυλλο?Η με νερο?
> (Εγω εφαρμοζω με νερο πρωτεινη κ με φραγοσταφυλλο κρεατινη)
> Ποιο ειναι το πιο σωστο?



αν θες να φτάσεις σε σημείο να σαι τελείως κομμένος το γάλα θα το χεις στην αρχή όπως και τα φρούτα ένα με δύο το πολύ την ημέρα μαξ
τώρα τον τελευταίο μήνα καλύτερο θα ήταν από τη αρχή να φύγει το γάλα και γενικά τα γαλακτομικά από τη διατροφή σου γιατίόπως χαρακτηριστικά λέμε στο ΒΒ περιέχουν λακτόζη μία ουσία που σε <<θαμπώνει>> και δεν αφήνει τους κοιλιακούς να φανούν.
όσο για το φρούτο να το έχεις ναι αλλα όχι στο πρωινό ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΙΒΔΟΜΑΔΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ βάλτο αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση μαζί με το σκουπ της πρωτείνης σου μία ωρα δηλαδή περίπου πριν κάνεις το κανονικό σου γεύμα. ιδανική επιλογή είναι η μπανάνα ή ένα πράσινο μήλο.
τέλος ας μη μιλήσω για τους χυμούς αφού ούτε στον όγκο δεν κάνουν με τα ΤΟΣΑ ΣΑΚΧΑΡΑ που περιέχουν!  :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## deluxe

Πολλες φορες παραγγελνω απο ενα μαγαζι φιλετο κοτοπουλο διαιτης στο οποιο εχει ρυζι μπασματι και λαχανικα. Μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποια λαχανικα απο τα παρακατω δε πρεπει να τρωω; Ειμαι σε γραμμωση.

Μπροκολο, κουνουπιδι, καροτο, κολοκυθακι, λαχανο, ροκα, κοκκινο λαχανο.

Το καροτο νομιζω δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο. Ειναι σε μικρη ποσοτητα βεβαια, απο 4 κομματακια το καθενα.

----------


## giannis64

όλα καλά είναι, αλλά αν είναι να βγάλεις κάτι, βγάλε το λάχανο. 
αλήθεια.......  σε τόσο καλή φάση γράμμωσης είσαι και ασχολείσαι με τόσες λεπτομέρειες??

----------


## deluxe

Αντιθετως θα ελεγα. Απλα θελω να γινω καλος. Εχω να φαω γλυκα,παγωτα,σοκολατες και τα λοιπα, πανω απο μηνα. Προσπαθω να προσεχω παρα πολυ και εχω δει αποτελεσματα. Εχω αλλες 45 ημερες για να δω μεχρι που θα φτασω.

----------


## giannis64

απο αυτα που ετρωγες αυτα ειναι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Eddie

Τωρα που μπαινει το καλοκαιρακι,μου ανοιγει η ορεξη για φρουτα.Σημερα εφαγα ενα μικρο πιατο κερασια.Σε μια low carb διατροφη [60γρ βρωμη,80-100γρ ρυζι,2 αγγουρια και ενα ξυνομηλο] τι ποσοτητες μπορω να παιξω?Επισης η καλυτερη στιγμη για φρουτα ποια ειναι?


Τις μερες που τρωω πχ ενα πιατο κερασια η 2 ροδακινα να βγαζω 20γρ βρωμη και 20γρ ρυζι η να τρωω κανονικα?

Σορρυ αν κουρασα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Βασίλη τα περισσότερα φρούτα, ειδικά όσο καλοκαιριάζει και ωριμάζουν, έχουν υψηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη. 
Η καταλληλότερη ώρα είναι το πρωί, αλλά ποιος τρώει κεράσια το πρωί;

----------


## dionisos

Για κεράσια δεν ξέρω αλλά κανένα σύκο ειδικά το πρωί χτυπάω άνετα!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> Βασίλη τα περισσότερα φρούτα, ειδικά όσο καλοκαιριάζει και ωριμάζουν, έχουν υψηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη. 
> Η καταλληλότερη ώρα είναι το πρωί, αλλά ποιος τρώει κεράσια το πρωί;


Εγω,χαχααχα!!Μου αρεσουν φιλε,μη σου πω θα τρωω και μετα την προπονηση.Δεν ξερω ομως τι υδατανθρακες εχουν.Θα τρωω λιγα μεχρι να βγουν τα πεπονια,εκει θα γινει μαχη  :08. Food:

----------


## KILERMAN

Θα ηθελα να μιλησουμε συγκεκριμενα και ειδικα και γι αυτο το κοματι της διατροφης μας.Απο τις πιο εντυπωσιακες στην ουσια τους ,συμβουλές και αποψεις που ακουσα εδω μεσα είναι αυτη η σχεδόν απολυτη αληθεια οτι διατροφη body b. Και φρουτα ουσιαστικα δεν συνδυαζονται. θα ηθελα να μιλησουμε λιγο πιο αναλυτικα για το τελικα πιο ειναι το μεγιστο οριο φρουτων,πια επιτρεπουμε στ διατροφη μας κλπ.
Για να αναφερω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια... :01. Smile:  θα πω οτι χρόνια γυμναζομαι ισως οχι με ακριβεια πρωταθλητη ,αλλα χωρις διακοπη επι 20 χρόνια πλεον,παντα προσεχα τη διατροφη μου κλπ κλπ.Ποτε ομως δεν σταματησα να τρωω τεραστιες ποσοτητες φρουτων  (πχ μια φυσιολογικη ρουτινιαρικη μερα μου μπορει να εχει 3 μηλα ενα μπολακι φραουλες , 2 μπανανες κι ενα πιατο κερασια) σε αλλη εποχη μπορει η συνθεση να ειναι 1 μανγκο 1 μπανανα 2 ροδακινα και ενα μεγαλο  πειατο κερασια.
ειδικα τωρα που καλοκαιριασε υπαρχουν μερες που ενας ανανας την ημερα ειναι αυτονοητος (1,85 83 κιλα 14% λιπος αυτη την εποχη).... :01. Sad:

----------


## KILERMAN

καμία αποψη συναγωνιστές? κι εγω που πιστευα οτι τα φρουτα τρωγονται με το κιλό ?  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Zylo

κανεις δεν ειπε οτι απαγορευονται τα φρουτα...μπορεις να τρως αλλα με μετρο....ιδιαιτερα οταν εισαι σε γραμμωση....απλα πρεπει να τρως τα φρουτα που εχουν χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη....το πρωι ειναι καλητερο να τα τρως η μετα την προπονηση μαζι με την whey....δεν τα προτιμαμε γιατι εχουν φρουκτοζη και δεν ειναι οτι καλητερο για BB διατροφη!!!εγω σου εδωσα μερικους λογους που δεν τα προτιμαμε....υπαρχουν σιγουρα κιαλλοι λογοι αλλα αυτους θα τους ακουσεις απο τους πιο εμπειρους... :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

φιλε καπου,κατι πρεπει να υπαρχει..για δες εδω..

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...85%CF%84%CE%B1

----------


## KILERMAN

εχεις δικιο φιλε μου!! εκει που παραπεμπεις γινοντε αρκετα χρησιμες αναφορες για τα φρουτα.Παντως ειδικα στην επαρχια μια και συζηταμε για φρουτα υπαρχει κοσμος που τρωει τεραστιες ποσοτητες καθημερινα πχ (5 μπανανες μισο κιλο κερασια ,3 μηλα ,2 πορτοκαλια) χμ....υγιεινα αλλα πολλες θρμιδες.. :02. Shock:

----------


## Zylo

> εχεις δικιο φιλε μου!! εκει που παραπεμπεις γινοντε αρκετα χρησιμες αναφορες για τα φρουτα.Παντως ειδικα στην επαρχια μια και συζηταμε για φρουτα υπαρχει κοσμος που τρωει τεραστιες ποσοτητες καθημερινα πχ (5 μπανανες μισο κιλο κερασια ,3 μηλα ,2 πορτοκαλια) χμ....υγιεινα αλλα πολλες θρμιδες..


δεν ειναι μονο οι θερμιδες το θεμα.....ναι μεν βοηθαει στην αμυνα του οργανισμου κλπ απο βιταμινες αλλα η φρουκτοζη σε χαλαει....

----------


## Tasos Green

έμενα μου αρέσουν τα "ξινά" φρούτα τα οποία καταναλώνω σε καλές ποσότητες... ακτινίδιο, πράσινο μήλο και μετά τα γεύματα ένα γκρέιπφρουτ.... πόλη καλές πηγές βιταμίνης C (ακτινίδιο/γκρέιπφρουττ) και όχι μονό...

πλεονεκτήματα του ακτινίδιου:
Ο καρπός του ακτινιδίου είναι πλούσιος σε κάλιο, μαγνήσιο, φώσφορο, φυτικές ίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία. Επίσης, διαθέτει περισσότερη βιταμίνη C σε σχέση με οποιοδήποτε άλλο φρούτο, αρκεί μόνο να καταναλωθεί αμέσως μετά την κοπή, για να μη χαθούν οι βιταμίνες. Η ύπαρξη πολλών βιταμινών καθιστά το ακτινίδιο ως το καλύτερο μέσο για την άμυνα κατά των μικροβίων. Επίσης, απομακρύνει τον κίνδυνο θρομβώσεων στο κυκλοφορικό σύστημα και διασφαλίζει τη σωστή πέψη και την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του εντέρου. Τέλος, συντελεί στη βελτίωση της όρασης, εξαιτίας του αντιοξειδωτικού λουτεΐνη που περιέχει.

πλεονεκτήματα του γκρέιπφρουτ:
-Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες έρευνες στην κλινική Scripps στην Καλιφόρνια, τρώγοντας μισό γκρέηπφρουτ πριν από κάθε γεύμα μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει να χάσετε μέχρι και μισό κιλό τη βδομάδα.

-Είναι πλούσιο σε βιταμίνη C και κάλιο και δεν περιέχει καθόλου λίπος ή νάτριο.
-περιέχει φυσικούς γαλακτοματοποιητές που καταπολεμούν το λίπος και τη χοληστερίνη. 
-Είναι πλούσιο σε βιταμίνη Γ και κάλιο.
-Είναι πολύ καλή πηγή σιδήρου, ασβεστίου, βιταμίνης Β9 και μεταλλευμάτων.
-Οι ρόδινες και κόκκινες ποικιλίες είναι πλούσιες σε βήτα-καροτίνη.
-Είναι πλούσιο σε φυτικές ίνες.
-Είναι χαμηλό σε θερμίδες (Ένα ολόκληρο γκρέϊπφρουτ έχει περίπου 70 θερμίδες).


Μειονεκτήματα του γκρέιπφρουτ

:Αμερικανοί ερευνητές ανακοίνωσαν ότι εντόπισαν μία ουσία στον χυμό του γκρέιπ φρουτ, η οποία επηρεάζει τον τρόπο απορρόφησης πολλών φαρμάκων από τον οργανισμό.

 :05. Weights:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## ThePlanet

> Αμερικανοί ερευνητές ανακοίνωσαν ότι εντόπισαν μία ουσία στον χυμό του γκρέιπ φρουτ, η οποία επηρεάζει τον τρόπο απορρόφησης πολλών φαρμάκων από τον οργανισμό.


Φίλε μπράβο που το γνωρίζεις και που το αναφέρεις  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast: 
Αν κάποιος καταναλώνει συστηματικά γκρειπφρουτ και χρειάζεται να πάρει κάποιο φάρμακο, καλό είναι να αναφέρει αυτή τη συνήθεια και ειδικά αν οι ώρες που τρώει το γκρειπφρουτ και παίρνει το φάρμακο είναι κοντά.

----------


## ThePlanet

> Θα ηθελα να μιλησουμε συγκεκριμενα και ειδικα και γι αυτο το κοματι της διατροφης μας.Απο τις πιο εντυπωσιακες στην ουσια τους ,συμβουλές και αποψεις που ακουσα εδω μεσα είναι αυτη η σχεδόν απολυτη αληθεια οτι διατροφη body b. Και φρουτα ουσιαστικα δεν συνδυαζονται. θα ηθελα να μιλησουμε λιγο πιο αναλυτικα για το τελικα πιο ειναι το μεγιστο οριο φρουτων,πια επιτρεπουμε στ διατροφη μας κλπ.


Θα το πω λίγο ωμά και θα γίνω δυσάρεστος, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό είναι ακόμη ένα _ποιηματάκι_ που κυκλοφορεί στα διάφορα ΒΒ φορουμ παγκοσμίως για να τρομοκρατεί τον κόσμο: η φρουκτόζη λέει αναπληρώνει μόνο το ηπατικό γλυκογόνο και όχι το μυικό. Σπουδαία τα λάχανα! Δυστυχώς πολύ λίγοι είναι αυτοί που σκέφτονται και λίγο παραπέρα. Τι είναι το ηπατικό γλυκογόνο; Γιατί υπάρχει; Μήπως για να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες των υπόλοιπων ιστών του σώματος? Και στην τελική ποιος είπε ότι το ηπατικό γλυκογόνο δεν πρέπει να αναπληρωθεί;

Οι ποσότητες φρούτων που αναφέρεις ότι καταναλώνεις νομίζω ότι είναι πάνω από τον μέσο όρο, αλλά εφόσον τόσα χρόνια έχεις αυτή τη συνήθεια και δεν σε ενοχλεί πουθενά, δεν βλέπω το λόγο να την αλλάζεις εξαιτίας του ΒΒ. Ασχολούμαι κι εγώ πολλά χρόνια, όχι για πρωταθλητισμό, και πάντα το διαιτολόγιο περιελάμβανε φρούτα, λιγότερα όμως από αυτά που αναφέρεις, κυρίως λόγω των πολλών απλών σακχάρων που περιέχουν και όχι μόνο λόγω φρουκτόζης.

Αυτό που αποδεδειγμένα πρέπει να φοβάται και να αποφεύγει κανείς είναι η φρουκτόζη των επεξεργασμένων τροφίμων και ποτών, η οποία αυξάνει την τάση του οργανισμού να αποθηκεύει λίπος. Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι οι επεξεργασμένες τροφές στερούνται των βιταμινών και των άλλων ουσιών που υπάρχουν στα φρούτα και που ασκούν ρυθμιστικό ρόλο στον τρόπο που μεταβολίζονται τα σάκχαρα και γι'αυτό το λόγο ούτε ο πιο παρανοϊκός δεν έχει διαννοηθεί βάλει στην ίδια μοίρα τη φρουκτόζη των φρούτων με τη φρουκτόζη πχ των αναψυκτικών, μιλώντας πάντα για την επίδραση που έχει στην τάση του οργανισμού για αποθήκευση λίπους και όχι για άλλες καταστάσεις.

ΥΓ: Σέβομαι τις απόψεις όλων σας. Επιτρέψτε μου όμως να έχω την παραπάνω "διαφορετική" άποψη.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Αυτό που αποδεδειγμένα πρέπει να φοβάται και να αποφεύγει κανείς είναι η φρουκτόζη των επεξεργασμένων τροφίμων και ποτών, η οποία αυξάνει την τάση του οργανισμού να αποθηκεύει λίπος. Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι οι επεξεργασμένες τροφές στερούνται των βιταμινών και των άλλων ουσιών που υπάρχουν στα φρούτα και που ασκούν ρυθμιστικό ρόλο στον τρόπο που μεταβολίζονται τα σάκχαρα και γι'αυτό το λόγο ούτε ο πιο παρανοϊκός δεν έχει διαννοηθεί βάλει στην ίδια μοίρα τη φρουκτόζη των φρούτων με τη φρουκτόζη πχ των αναψυκτικών, μιλώντας πάντα για την επίδραση που έχει στην τάση του οργανισμού για αποθήκευση λίπους και όχι για άλλες καταστάσεις.


εγώ εδω και χρόνια επειδή δεν μπορώ να πιω τον καφέ μου σκέτο έχω αντικαταστήσει την ζάχαρη με φρουκτόζη του εμπορίου... βάζω 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού 12γρ περίπου... και αρκετές φορές πίνω τον καφέ μου μετά από κολατσιό στο ΤΕΙ... τίθεται κανένα θέμα να μεταβολίζει αυτό που τρώω σε λίπος? με έβαλες σε σκέψεις τώρα... :01. Unsure:

----------


## ThePlanet

> εγώ εδω και χρόνια επειδή δεν μπορώ να πιω τον καφέ μου σκέτο έχω αντικαταστήσει την ζάχαρη με φρουκτόζη του εμπορίου... βάζω 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού 12γρ περίπου... και αρκετές φορές πίνω τον καφέ μου μετά από κολατσιό στο ΤΕΙ... τίθεται κανένα θέμα να μεταβολίζει αυτό που τρώω σε λίπος? με έβαλες σε σκέψεις τώρα...


Αυτή η λίγη και με τον ελεγχόμενο τρόπο που την παίρνεις και δεδομένου ότι γυμνάζεσαι δεν πρόκειται να σε πειράξει. Εφόσον δεν μπορείς να πιείς τον καφέ σου σκέτο, θα σου πρότεινα να την αντικαταστήσεις με την απλή ζάχαρη, που περιέχει 50% γλυκόζη και 50% φρουκτόζη ή ίσως με κάποιο υποκατάστατο ζάχαρης, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω για τα τελευταία. Όσο για το αν γίνεται λίπος το κολατσιό εξαρτάται κατά κύριο λόγο από τις ανάγκες του οργανισμού σου και ελάχιστα από το αν έφαγες φρουκτόζη ή όχι. Ίσως να εκφράστηκα κάπως απόλυτα παραπάνω και να σου προξένησα αυτή την αβεβαιότητα.

Γενικά προσπαθήστε να αποφεύγετε να καταναλώνετε μεγάλες ποσότητες απλών σακχάρων που περιέχονται σε επεξεργασμένα τρόφιμα. Το λίγο δεν πειράζει.

----------


## gspyropo

εγω παλι οποσδηποτε 2 πορτοκαλια το πρωι μολισ ξυπνησω με αρκετη ποσοτητα κανελας....γνωμες για τα πορτοκαλια???

----------


## Devil

> εγώ εδω και χρόνια επειδή δεν μπορώ να πιω τον καφέ μου σκέτο έχω αντικαταστήσει την ζάχαρη με φρουκτόζη του εμπορίου... βάζω 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού 12γρ περίπου... και αρκετές φορές πίνω τον καφέ μου μετά από κολατσιό στο ΤΕΙ... τίθεται κανένα θέμα να μεταβολίζει αυτό που τρώω σε λίπος? με έβαλες σε σκέψεις τώρα...


ψαξε να βρεις Stevia ειναι πιο γλυκη απο την ζαχαρη κατι σαν την ασπαρταμη αλλα natural.

νομιζω πρεπει να υπαρχει απο την now foods

----------


## Tasos Green

> Αυτή η λίγη και με τον ελεγχόμενο τρόπο που την παίρνεις και δεδομένου ότι γυμνάζεσαι δεν πρόκειται να σε πειράξει. Εφόσον δεν μπορείς να πιείς τον καφέ σου σκέτο, θα σου πρότεινα να την αντικαταστήσεις με την απλή ζάχαρη, που περιέχει 50% γλυκόζη και 50% φρουκτόζη ή ίσως με κάποιο υποκατάστατο ζάχαρης, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω για τα τελευταία. Όσο για το αν γίνεται λίπος το κολατσιό εξαρτάται κατά κύριο λόγο από τις ανάγκες του οργανισμού σου και ελάχιστα από το αν έφαγες φρουκτόζη ή όχι. Ίσως να εκφράστηκα κάπως απόλυτα παραπάνω και να σου προξένησα αυτή την αβεβαιότητα.
> 
> 
> 
> Γενικά προσπαθήστε να αποφεύγετε να καταναλώνετε μεγάλες ποσότητες απλών σακχάρων που περιέχονται σε επεξεργασμένα τρόφιμα. Το λίγο δεν πειράζει.


οσον αφορα την ζαχαρη δεν την συμπαθω καθολου γιαυτο την αντικατεστησα... σε ευχαριστω παντος για τις πληροφοριες... :01. Smile: 




> ψαξε να βρεις Stevia ειναι πιο γλυκη απο την ζαχαρη κατι σαν την ασπαρταμη αλλα natural.
> 
> νομιζω πρεπει να υπαρχει απο την now foods


ok thanks!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Haris Pilton

> εγω παλι οποσδηποτε 2 πορτοκαλια το πρωι μολισ ξυπνησω με αρκετη ποσοτητα κανελας....γνωμες για τα πορτοκαλια???


Υπολόγισε γυρω στις 60 θερμίδες ενα μέτριο πορτοκάλι ,με 10-15γ υδατάνθρακα.
Αφου βαζεις και πολύ κανελα ρίχνεις πολυ το γλυκαιμικο.

Αν και ο γλυκαιμικος δε παιζει τοσο ρολο ,οσο το φορτίο ,δλδ το καρότο μπορεί να εχει στα ύψη γλυκαιμηκο αλλα πρέπει να φαει κανείς 1 κιλο καρότο για να πιάσει 50γ υδατάνθρακα.Ενα μετριο καροτο ,αντε να εχει 4-5γ υδατάνθρακα.Αέρας δηλαδή.

Η φρουκτόζη δεν ειναι και κανένας εχθρός ,απλα υποτίθεται οτι μιας και αναπληρώνει το υπατικό ,για μετέπειτα χρήση ,ισως γίνει λίπος διοτι θα υπάρχει ενέργεια.
Αλλα όταν ειναι κάποιος υποθερμιδικα ,πιστεύω δεν εχει να φοβάται τίποτα.,

Πολλοί λένε οτι ειναι και ιδανική για το βράδυ μιας και μπορεί να καταπολεμήσει το καταβολισμό όταν κάποιος είναι 8-10 ώρες νηστικός και κοιματε.

----------


## beefmeup

> ψαξε να βρεις Stevia ειναι πιο γλυκη απο την ζαχαρη κατι σαν την ασπαρταμη αλλα natural.
> 
> νομιζω πρεπει να υπαρχει απο την now foods



δε νομιζεις,υπαρχει απτην nowfoods,σε  100 φακελακια του ενος γρ, :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## manosvdm

μηπως ξεχαστηκαν οι φραουλες :01. Unsure: 

κορυφαια πηγη βιταμινης C και ινας!!!!!!!!.

----------


## alien.carmania

το ενα ακτινιδιο ποσo βιταμινη C εχει?

----------


## Psychopath

Ξέρω ότι δεν έχει σχέση με φρούτα, αλλά το μέλι εμπίπτει στην "ασφαλή" κατηγορία των φρούτων, ή είναι χειρότερο; (Με ταχίνι :08. Food: )

----------


## Devil

> δε νομιζεις,υπαρχει απτην nowfoods,σε  100 φακελακια του ενος γρ,


και απο γευση πως παει αυτο?
εγω εχω δοκιμασει μονο σε σταγονες και εκεινα τα διαλυομενα χαπακια

----------


## Tasos Green

> το ενα ακτινιδιο ποσo βιταμινη C εχει?


Ένα μεσαίο ακτινίδιο περιέχει 70 mg βιταμίνης  C και 46 θερμίδες....

----------


## KILERMAN

ενω με μεγαλη ανεση πινω και 3 σκετους φραπεδες την ημερα επι χρονια με μεγαλη ευχαριστηση....
εε αμα δεν φαω 2-3 μπανανες την ημερα με κανα  2 μηλα δε μπορω δυστυχως... :01. Smile:   :01. Wink:   :01. Wink:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Svein

> ενω με μεγαλη ανεση πινω και 3 σκετους φραπεδες την ημερα επι χρονια με μεγαλη ευχαριστηση....
> εε αμα δεν φαω 2-3 μπανανες την ημερα με κανα  2 μηλα δε μπορω δυστυχως...


Μηλα οκ αλλα οι μπανανες πολλες....!

----------


## beefmeup

> και απο γευση πως παει αυτο?
> εγω εχω δοκιμασει μονο σε σταγονες και εκεινα τα διαλυομενα χαπακια


με μισο γρ,γινεται πετιμεζι ο καφες..αλλα σου αφηνει μια "μεταλικη" επιγευση

----------


## Svein

> με μισο γρ,γινεται πετιμεζι ο καφες..αλλα σου αφηνει μια "μεταλικη" επιγευση


που ειναι χαλια .....!

----------


## beefmeup

> που ειναι χαλια .....!


πες το κ ετσι..αλλα ειναι γλυκος.

----------


## Devil

ισως θα πρεπει να συνδιαστει με μικρες ποσοτητες ασπαρταμης η acetosulfame-K

θα το δοκιμασω  :01. Wink:

----------


## KILERMAN

παντως οι σκετοι καφεδες ειναι το πιο συνηθισμενο λιποδιαλυτικο.Και η αποδειξη της δουλειας που κανουν ειναι τα πολλα νευρα μετα.... :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## γιαννης93

1 ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι(200 γρ. περιπου) ποση βιταμινη C εχει?3.4 πορτοκαλια ειναι αν δν κανω λα8ος.

----------


## Niiick

Δε ξερω ρε παιδια, εγω πινω σκετο τον καφε μου αλλα δε θα εκανα τετοιο θεμα για ενα κουταλακι ζαχαρη. Οχι γιατι δεν κοιταω τις λεπτομεριες, αλλα να κοιταμε τις λεπτομεριες που εχουν μια σημασια.  Ειτε βαλεις ενα κουταλακι φρουκτοζη, ειτε σουκροζη, ειτε γλυκαντικα με καθολου θερμιδες δε πιστευω να φανει καμια διαφορα.   Αυτο που εχω δει και το λεω με σιγουρια ειναι οτι αμα βαλω ζαχαρη στο καφε περα απ οτι νιωθω οτι γινεται πετιμεζι, δε με πιανει καθολου. Ιδεα δεν εχω πως περιοριζεται το stimulant effect αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος.

Στο ποστ του  φιλου theplanet για το γλυκογονο συμφωνω σχεδον απολυτα.

----------


## Tasos Green

> 1 ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι(200 γρ. περιπου) ποση βιταμινη C εχει?3.4 πορτοκαλια ειναι αν δν κανω λα8ος.


ένα πορτοκάλι έχει 53mg βιταμίνη c.... άρα ένα ποτήρι χυμό έχει περίπου 160mg ΑΛΛΑ με την προϋπόθεση να καταναλώνετε αμέσως για να πάρεις oλλες τις βιταμίνες... είναι αρκετά καλή ποσότητα αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι η ημερήσια πρόσληψη βιταμίνης c ενός μέσου ανθρώπου (όχι ενός αθλητή) πρέπει να είναι 30mg...

----------


## venture

ξερει καποιος να μας πει ποσα φρουτα ειναι πολλα και ποσα λιγα. το είχα ρωτησει ξανα πριν 10 χρονια  :02. Shock:  αλλου αλλα σαφη απαντηση δεν πηρα. Βασικα ουτε τωρα βλεπω να παιρνω  :01. Unsure:  :01. ROFL:  σοβαρα υπαρχει καποιο επισημο οριο εστω και εκτος bodybuilding;

----------


## stamos007

> έμενα μου αρέσουν τα "ξινά" φρούτα τα οποία καταναλώνω σε καλές ποσότητες... ακτινίδιο, πράσινο μήλο και μετά τα γεύματα ένα γκρέιπφρουτ.... πόλη καλές πηγές βιταμίνης C (ακτινίδιο/γκρέιπφρουττ) και όχι μονό...
> 
> πλεονεκτήματα του ακτινίδιου:
> Ο καρπός του ακτινιδίου είναι πλούσιος σε κάλιο, μαγνήσιο, φώσφορο, φυτικές ίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία. Επίσης, διαθέτει περισσότερη βιταμίνη C σε σχέση με οποιοδήποτε άλλο φρούτο, αρκεί μόνο να καταναλωθεί αμέσως μετά την κοπή, για να μη χαθούν οι βιταμίνες. Η ύπαρξη πολλών βιταμινών καθιστά το ακτινίδιο ως το καλύτερο μέσο για την άμυνα κατά των μικροβίων. Επίσης, απομακρύνει τον κίνδυνο θρομβώσεων στο κυκλοφορικό σύστημα και διασφαλίζει τη σωστή πέψη και την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του εντέρου. Τέλος, συντελεί στη βελτίωση της όρασης, εξαιτίας του αντιοξειδωτικού λουτεΐνη που περιέχει.
> 
> πλεονεκτήματα του γκρέιπφρουτ:
> -Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες έρευνες στην κλινική Scripps στην Καλιφόρνια, τρώγοντας μισό γκρέηπφρουτ πριν από κάθε γεύμα μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει να χάσετε μέχρι και μισό κιλό τη βδομάδα.
> 
> -Είναι πλούσιο σε βιταμίνη C και κάλιο και δεν περιέχει καθόλου λίπος ή νάτριο.
> ...


ωραια εγω εχω ακουσει πως το γκρειπ νερωνει το αιμα αληθευει?

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> ξερει καποιος να μας πει ποσα φρουτα ειναι πολλα και ποσα λιγα. το είχα ρωτησει ξανα πριν 10 χρονια  αλλου αλλα σαφη απαντηση δεν πηρα. Βασικα ουτε τωρα βλεπω να παιρνω  σοβαρα υπαρχει καποιο επισημο οριο εστω και εκτος bodybuilding;


καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι η ημερησια δοση φρουτων και λαχανικον ειναι απο 5εως 7 μεριδες.
οι μεριδες φρουτων ειναι 3 η 4
και λαχανικων 2-3
αυτο το μοιραζεις λογικα κατα βουληση.
τωρα τη θεωρειτε μεριδα για τα φρουτα,η ποσοτητα φρουτων που χωραει σε ενα ποτηρι.
και λαχανικων η ποσοτητα που χωραει σε ενα μικρο μπολ σαλατας.

----------


## -manos-

να ρωτησω και εγω!!!!! καταναλωνω 250γρ μαρουλι 3 φορες την μερα αλλα με κουρασε πολυ, μπορω να τρωω λαχανο αλλα 200 γρ για να εχω ιδιες θερμιδες? αλλο λαχανικο??

----------


## Zylo

> να ρωτησω και εγω!!!!! καταναλωνω 250γρ μαρουλι 3 φορες την μερα αλλα με κουρασε πολυ, μπορω να τρωω λαχανο αλλα 200 γρ για να εχω ιδιες θερμιδες? αλλο λαχανικο??


κοιτα....το μαρουλι εχει 14 θερμιδες και 2.5 υδατανθρακες στα 100 γραμμαρια και το  λαχανο εχει 24 και 5,4 υδατανθρακες....οποτε δε παιζει να εχεις καποιο προβλημα.....τρωγε αφοβα....στο κατω κατω λαχανικο ειναι....δε πιστευω να υπαρχει και καποιο λαχανικο που να σου χαλαει τοσο την διατροφη σου :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Tasos Green

> ωραια εγω εχω ακουσει πως το γκρειπ νερωνει το αιμα αληθευει?


δεν εχω διαβασει επισημο αρθο που να αποδηκνυει κατι τετοιο...

----------


## Tasos Green

> να ρωτησω και εγω!!!!! καταναλωνω 250γρ μαρουλι 3 φορες την μερα αλλα με κουρασε πολυ, μπορω να τρωω λαχανο αλλα 200 γρ για να εχω ιδιες θερμιδες? αλλο λαχανικο??


κάνε ρε συ καμιά αγγουροντομάτα ρίξε μέσα και κρεμμύδι μια κουταλιά ελαιόλαδο και ξύδι να νιώσεις καλοκαιριάτικα! :01. Smile:

----------


## -beba-

Πρόσθεσε και πιπεριά. Δίνει πολύ ωραίο άρωμα.

----------


## hulkman

παιδια εχω μια μεγαλη απορια και δεν βρηκα κατι παρομοιο στο forum.τα φρουτα που περιεχουν πολυ ζαχαρη οπως λενε επιρεαζουν το σωμα μας?σε 8εμα λυπους.


**** πριν ανοίξεις νεο θέμα για κάτι που πιθανόν θέλεις να ρωτήσεις ψαξε με την αναζήτηση αν προϋπάρχει!mods team****

----------


## Qlim4X

περιεχουν φρουκτοζη.

σε περιοδο γραμμωσης καλο ειναι να αποφευγοντε :01. Wink: 

εξερουντε τα ξυνομηλα

----------


## hulkman

καρπουζι  οχι ε??χαχα

----------


## Blist3r

Ολόκληρο?Οχι xD

Τώρα στο πρωινό σου, άμα το τρως νωρίς το να φας μια φέτα(όχι πολύ χοντρή) 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα και ειδικά άμα δεν έχει ζαχαρώσει δε νομίζω να σε χαλάει τόσο πολύ.

----------


## hulkman

το 8εμα  ειναι οτι πως για να τα πουλησουν δεν χερω αν τους κανουν ενεσεις ζαχαρης για να γινουν πιο γλυκα!!η φρουκτοζη νταξει δεν κανει κακο.

----------


## Blist3r

Τίποτα δεν κάνει κακό, εάν δεν το βλέπεις από οπτική μεριά bbing.Ο οργανισμός μας χρησιμοποιεί τα πάντα, ακόμα και συστατικά τα οποία έχουμε ονομάσει βλαβερά (π.χ. χοληστερόλη).Βλαβερά γίνονται όταν χάνεται το μέτρο.

Τώρα, η φρουκτόζη είναι υδατάνθρακας και μάλιστα απλός.Δεν είναι και ότι το καλύτερο για περίοδο γράμμωσης.Βέβαια όλα εξαρτώνται από το πόσο λίπος επιυθμεί κανείς να κάψει,τι θυσίες είναι διατεθημένος να κάνει κτλπ.

Δηλαδή το αν θα φας φρούτα ή όχι(λογικές ποσότητες) δεν θα σε σώσει ούτε θα σε καταστρέψει.Μεγαλύτερο ρόλο θα παίξουν η γενικότερη διατροφή σου,η προπόνηση, ο ύπνος, ο σωματότυπος.

Για τις ενέσεις ζάχαρης που λες δε το έχω ξανακούσει, το ότι ρίχνουνε πολλά φαρμάκια στα φυτα προκειμένου να παράγουν περισσότερα, μεγαλύτερα, πιο νόστιμα και πιο ανθεκτικά φρούτα γίνεται, αλλά αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις.Άμα δεις όλα τα (π.χ.)καρπούζια τούμπανα, έντονα πράσινα, με ωραίο σχήμα κτλπ κάτι βρομάει.

----------


## Blackie

Χμμ.. Αν μας έρθει να φάμε 1-2 νεκταρίνια για παράδειγμα, ή ένα πιάτο κεράσια, να το λογίσουμε ως γεύμα ή σαν κάτι "ξέμπαρκο" κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας, αν πάντα δεν τα φάμε πρωΐ ή άμεσα μεταπροπονητικά; Ίσως αν συνδιάσουμε μαζί ανάλογο αριθμό πρωτεΐνης;

----------


## Tasos Green

> περιεχουν φρουκτοζη.
> 
> σε περιοδο γραμμωσης καλο ειναι να αποφευγοντε
> 
> εξερουντε τα ξυνομηλα


Ξυνομηλα αφοβα.... οποιοδηποτε "ξυνο" φρουτο σε περιοδο γραμμωσης ειναι οκ... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Andrikos

> πλεονεκτήματα του γκρέιπφρουτ:
> *-Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες έρευνες στην κλινική Scripps στην Καλιφόρνια, τρώγοντας μισό γκρέηπφρουτ πριν από κάθε γεύμα μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει να χάσετε μέχρι και μισό κιλό τη βδομάδα.
> * 
> -Είναι πλούσιο σε βιταμίνη C και κάλιο και δεν περιέχει καθόλου λίπος ή νάτριο.
> -περιέχει φυσικούς γαλακτοματοποιητές που καταπολεμούν το λίπος και τη χοληστερίνη. 
> -Είναι πλούσιο σε βιταμίνη Γ και κάλιο.
> -Είναι πολύ καλή πηγή σιδήρου, ασβεστίου, βιταμίνης Β9 και μεταλλευμάτων.
> -Οι ρόδινες και κόκκινες ποικιλίες είναι πλούσιες σε βήτα-καροτίνη.
> -Είναι πλούσιο σε φυτικές ίνες.
> ...


Όσον αφορά τα επισημασμένα - Μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα είναι 3500 θερμίδες αρνητικό θερμιδικό ισοζύγιο , δεν έχω υπόψιν μου καμία τροφή να το προκαλεί αυτό, αυτές οι πληροφορίες που βγαίνουν κατά καιρούς στα Μ.Μ.Ε είναι ασυνάρτητες και πολύ καλές για να είναι αληθινές. Οι δημοσιογράφοι διαλέγουν ότι κουταμάρα υπάρχει στο νετ και το παρουσιάζουν σαν καυτά επιστημονικά νέα. :01. Mr. Green: 

Όσον αφορά τα μειονεκτήματα , αναφέρεται  στην ναρινγκίνη επηρεάζει την βιοδιαθεσιμότητα πολλών ουσιών , πχ depon , καφείνη και αρκετών άλλων.


Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω τον ψυχαναγκασμό με συγκεκριμένα φρούτα ή την φρουκτόζη, πώς γίνεται μερικά φρούτα είναι καλά για γράμμωση και άλλα όχι ενώ έχουν διαφορά 20 θερμίδων , ποτέ δεν θα το καταλάβω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

ειναι θεμα γλυκαιμικου δεικτη,δεν εχει να κανει με θερμιδες.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Όσον αφορά τα επισημασμένα - Μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα είναι 3500 θερμίδες αρνητικό θερμιδικό ισοζύγιο , δεν έχω υπόψιν μου καμία τροφή να το προκαλεί αυτό, αυτές οι πληροφορίες που βγαίνουν κατά καιρούς στα Μ.Μ.Ε είναι ασυνάρτητες και πολύ καλές για να είναι αληθινές. Οι δημοσιογράφοι διαλέγουν ότι κουταμάρα υπάρχει στο νετ και το παρουσιάζουν σαν καυτά επιστημονικά νέα.
> 
> Όσον αφορά τα μειονεκτήματα , αναφέρεται  στην ναρινγκίνη επηρεάζει την βιοδιαθεσιμότητα πολλών ουσιών , πχ depon , καφείνη και αρκετών άλλων.
> 
> 
> Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω τον ψυχαναγκασμό με συγκεκριμένα φρούτα ή την φρουκτόζη, πώς γίνεται μερικά φρούτα είναι καλά για γράμμωση και άλλα όχι ενώ έχουν διαφορά 20 θερμίδων , ποτέ δεν θα το καταλάβω


προφανος δεν το προκαλει απο μονο του το γκρειπφρουτ αλλα σε συνδιασμο με μια καλη διαιτα.... εμενα δεν μου φενετε και τοσο τρελο μισο κιλο την εβδομαδα.....
andriko εγω σχεδιαστης ειμαι δεν το εχω σπουδασει το θεμα... οσα ξερω ειναι απο ειτε απο βιβλια ειτε απο το ιντερνετ με ερευνες και δημοσιευματα... το ψαχνω μονος μου... οποτε ανεβαζω τις ερευνες που διαβαζω και εσυ μετα διωρθωνεις... :01. Mr. Green:  

τώρα για τα ξινά φρούτα δεν έχει να κάνει με θερμίδες η διάφορα τους από τα υπόλοιπα   άλλα ότι έχουν κάποιες επιπλέον ιδιότητες που βοηθούν σε μικρό η μεγάλο βαθμό στην λιποδιαλυση... πως εξηγείς το γεγονός ότι κάποια σκευάσματα δίαιτας στα φαρμακεία χρησιμοποιούν εκχυλίσματα πρασίνου μήλου και πρασίνου τσαγιού?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενας νορμάλ αθλητής ελάχιστη διαφορά η καθόλου δεν θα καταλάβει αν φάει πχ κανονικό μήλο αντί για ξυνόμηλο , απλα το ξυνόμηλο η κάποια φρούτα έχουν λιγότερες θερμίδες απο κάποια άλλα η υψηλότερο γλυκαιμικό δείχτη , άλλα παρ όλα αυτα είναι και πλούσια σε θρεπτικά συστατικα και υδατάνθρακες .

ενα παράδειγμα η μπανάνα πχ έχει περισσότερες θερμίδες απο ενα μήλο , αλλα ότι και νάναι είναι φρούτο δεν νομίζω αν σε όλα τα γεύματα της ημέρας είμαστε οκ να μας χαλάσει αυτό άλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε πώς μετα την προπόνηση χρειαζόμαστε οπωσδήποτε και απλούς υδατάνθρακες άμεσης απορόφησης μαζί με αμινοξέα .

τώρα υπάρχουν και άτομα που έχουν πρόβλημα στο να χάσουν ευκολα λίπος και ίσως να προσέχουν την λεπτομέρεια αλλα και πάλι τόσο το θεωρώ υπερβολή , η προπόνηση και η διατροφη σε γενικές γραμμές είναι το κλειδί και όχι τόσο τα φρούτα .

επίσης σε εναν που θέλει να χάσει λίπος και δυσκολεύεται ,καλό είναι επειδή έχουν υδατάνθρακες να μην τα τρώει το βράδυ , αλλα σε άλλη ώρα στην διάρκεια της μέρας , οπότε μικρότερο το πρόβλημα 

όπως και για τα ψάρια κάποια έχουν περισσότερο λίπος απο κάποια άλλα , σημασία όμως έχει το παχύτερο ψάρι είναι σαν το πιο άπαχο κρέας και μάλιστα έχουν και ω λιπαρα , άλλωστε τα παχια ψαρια δεν θα τα τρώμε και κάθε μέρα 

απλα τα ξυνα έχουν λιγότερες θερμίδες που αν και η ημερήσια πρόσληψη θερμίδων δεν είναι ανάλογη τότε τζάμπα τα τρώμε , εκτός βέβαια αν μας αρέσουν τόσο πολύ

επίσης φρούτα όπως ο ανανάς η το γκρέιπ φρούτ βοηθούν και στην λιποδιάλυση εγω στην δίαιτα παλια σε κάθε γεύμα έτρωγα και μια φέτα ανανά έτσι και για την γεύση , αλλα ποτε δεν είχα και πρόβλημα στο να χάσω , αν κάποιον το επηρεάζει τόσο πολύ δεν ξέρω , γιατι ένας που κάνει βάρη και έχει μύς στο σώμα του δεν νομίζω να καταλάβει καμία διαφορά απο τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες που στο κάτω κάτω είναι και μια λύση να καλύπτει κάποιος και την επιθυμία του για γλυκό

----------


## Andrikos

> προφανος δεν το προκαλει απο μονο του το γκρειπφρουτ αλλα σε συνδιασμο με μια καλη διαιτα.... εμενα δεν μου φενετε και τοσο τρελο μισο κιλο την εβδομαδα.....
> andriko εγω σχεδιαστης ειμαι δεν το εχω σπουδασει το θεμα... οσα ξερω ειναι απο ειτε απο βιβλια ειτε απο το ιντερνετ με ερευνες και δημοσιευματα... το ψαχνω μονος μου... οποτε ανεβαζω τις ερευνες που διαβαζω και εσυ μετα διωρθωνεις... 
> 
> τώρα για τα ξινά φρούτα δεν έχει να κάνει με θερμίδες η διάφορα τους από τα υπόλοιπα   άλλα ότι έχουν κάποιες επιπλέον ιδιότητες που βοηθούν σε μικρό η μεγάλο βαθμό στην λιποδιαλυση... πως εξηγείς το γεγονός ότι κάποια σκευάσματα δίαιτας στα φαρμακεία χρησιμοποιούν εκχυλίσματα πρασίνου μήλου και πρασίνου τσαγιού?



Τάσο εγώ ποτέ δεν θέτω σαν επιχείρημα το ότι έχω σπουδάσει κάτι σχετικό γιατί δεν είναι επιχείρημα -γι'αυτό αν θες μη το αναφέρεις . Όπως με σέβεσαι εσύ τόσο σε σέβομαι κι εγώ και συζητάμε για να βγάλουμε ένα νόημα.
Μισό κιλό δεν είναι τρελό ποσό αν είσαι στο 15-20% αλλά όταν είσαι στο 10% είναι και εκεί μάλλον 1 γκρειπφρουτ δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη , πάντα το έλλειμμα θερμίδων ρυθμίζει την απώλεια λίπους, το αν φας γκρειπ φρουτ ή μήλο είναι άνευ σημασίας. Το πρώτο πράγμα που  καθορίζει την απώλεια λίπους είναι το θερμιδικό έλλειμμα, όχι αν θα φάμε κάποιο φρούτο αντί άλλου. Εκτός και αν κάποιος γράμμωσε με υπερθερμιδική διατροφή και συγκεκριμένες διατροφικές επιλογές -αλλά  αυτό θα ήταν κάτι που θα ανέτρεπε τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής όμως. Κάποιοι τρελαίνονται με τον γλυκαιμικό και τον  ινσουλινικό δείκτη και τις ορμονικές ρυθμίσεις . Αυτοί οι δείκτες ισχύουν όταν τρώμε κάτι μόνο του , όχι παρέα με  λίπος και πρωτεΐνη από άλλες τροφές όπως κάνουμε συνήθως, γι αυτό υπάρχει ο όρος γλυκαιμικό φορτίο που δεν τον συναντάω πολύ συχνά στα φόρουμ. Επίσης η ινσουλίνη δεν είναι μόνος ρυθμιστής της λιπόλυσης , ελέγχει και την έκκριση λεπτίνης , η λεπτίνη αυξάνεται όταν αυξάνεται η ινσουλίνη και αυξάνει την λιπόλυση. 

Αυτά τα σκευάσματα που αναφέρθηκες είναι αέρας κοπανιστός , δεν βοηθούν πουθενά και αυτό έχει αποδειχτεί. Βέβαια όσοι τα παίρνουν ενδεχομένως να το συνδυάζουν με δίαιτα και εκεί όντως θα βοηθηθούν , και έπειτα βγάζουν το συμπέρασμα ότι ήταν το σκεύασμα που έκανε τη δουλειά.Το ότι πωλούνται στα φαρμακεία δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν κάποια απόδειξη αποτελεσματικότητας , άλλωστε το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα ομοιοπαθητικά.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Τάσο εγώ ποτέ δεν θέτω σαν επιχείρημα το ότι έχω σπουδάσει κάτι σχετικό γιατί δεν είναι επιχείρημα -γι'αυτό αν θες μη το αναφέρεις . Όπως με σέβεσαι εσύ τόσο σε σέβομαι κι εγώ και συζητάμε για να βγάλουμε ένα νόημα.
> Μισό κιλό δεν είναι τρελό ποσό αν είσαι στο 15-20% αλλά όταν είσαι στο 10% είναι και εκεί μάλλον 1 γκρειπφρουτ δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη , πάντα το έλλειμμα θερμίδων ρυθμίζει την απώλεια λίπους, το αν φας γκρειπ φρουτ ή μήλο είναι άνευ σημασίας. Το πρώτο πράγμα που  καθορίζει την απώλεια λίπους είναι το θερμιδικό έλλειμμα, όχι αν θα φάμε κάποιο φρούτο αντί άλλου. Εκτός και αν κάποιος γράμμωσε με υπερθερμιδική διατροφή και συγκεκριμένες διατροφικές επιλογές -αλλά  αυτό θα ήταν κάτι που θα ανέτρεπε τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής όμως. Κάποιοι τρελαίνονται με τον γλυκαιμικό και τον  ινσουλινικό δείκτη και τις ορμονικές ρυθμίσεις . Αυτοί οι δείκτες ισχύουν όταν τρώμε κάτι μόνο του , όχι παρέα με  λίπος και πρωτεΐνη από άλλες τροφές όπως κάνουμε συνήθως, γι αυτό υπάρχει ο όρος γλυκαιμικό φορτίο που δεν τον συναντάω πολύ συχνά στα φόρουμ. Επίσης η ινσουλίνη δεν είναι μόνος ρυθμιστής της λιπόλυσης , ελέγχει και την έκκριση λεπτίνης , η λεπτίνη αυξάνεται όταν αυξάνεται η ινσουλίνη και αυξάνει την λιπόλυση. 
> 
> Αυτά τα σκευάσματα που αναφέρθηκες είναι αέρας κοπανιστός , δεν βοηθούν πουθενά και αυτό έχει αποδειχτεί. Βέβαια όσοι τα παίρνουν ενδεχομένως να το συνδυάζουν με δίαιτα και εκεί όντως θα βοηθηθούν , και έπειτα βγάζουν το συμπέρασμα ότι ήταν το σκεύασμα που έκανε τη δουλειά.Το ότι πωλούνται στα φαρμακεία δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν κάποια απόδειξη αποτελεσματικότητας , άλλωστε το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα ομοιοπαθητικά.


προς θεου δεν ανεφερα τις γνωσεις σου για να σε προσβαλω.... ισα ισα! απλα επειδη εγω ενημερωνομε απο τα δημοσιευματα κ τις ερευνες που κυκλοφορουν δεν μπορω να ξερω αν λενε υπερβολες ενω εσυ ξερεις και καλα κανεις και διωρθωνεις! γιαυτο στο ανεφερα... ισως να μην το διατυπωσα σωστα σε καμια περιπτωση ομως δεν το ειπα για να σε θιξω...
ισα ισα που ενημερωνομαι απο το blog σου συχνα γιατι πολλες φορες αναλυεις αυτα ακριβως που ψαχνω.... :01. Mr. Green: 

ετσι οπως το θετεις στα σκευασματα συμφωνω απολυτα... σε πολλα προιοντα γινεται αυτο.... οχι οτι ειναι αχρηστα εντελως αλλα ειναι ο τελευταιος τροχος της αμαξης που λεμε...

τωρα αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος θα ηθελα να μου πεις περιληπτικα τι ειναι ο όρος γλυκαιμικό φορτίο...

----------


## Littlejohn

> Τάσο εγώ ποτέ δεν θέτω σαν επιχείρημα το ότι έχω σπουδάσει κάτι σχετικό γιατί δεν είναι επιχείρημα -γι'αυτό αν θες μη το αναφέρεις . Όπως με σέβεσαι εσύ τόσο σε σέβομαι κι εγώ και συζητάμε για να βγάλουμε ένα νόημα.
> Μισό κιλό δεν είναι τρελό ποσό αν είσαι στο 15-20% αλλά όταν είσαι στο 10% είναι και εκεί μάλλον 1 γκρειπφρουτ δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη , πάντα το έλλειμμα θερμίδων ρυθμίζει την απώλεια λίπους, το αν φας γκρειπ φρουτ ή μήλο είναι άνευ σημασίας. Το πρώτο πράγμα που  καθορίζει την απώλεια λίπους είναι το θερμιδικό έλλειμμα, όχι αν θα φάμε κάποιο φρούτο αντί άλλου. Εκτός και αν κάποιος γράμμωσε με υπερθερμιδική διατροφή και συγκεκριμένες διατροφικές επιλογές -αλλά  αυτό θα ήταν κάτι που θα ανέτρεπε τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής όμως. Κάποιοι τρελαίνονται με τον γλυκαιμικό και τον  ινσουλινικό δείκτη και τις ορμονικές ρυθμίσεις . Αυτοί οι δείκτες ισχύουν όταν τρώμε κάτι μόνο του , όχι παρέα με  λίπος και πρωτεΐνη από άλλες τροφές όπως κάνουμε συνήθως, γι αυτό υπάρχει ο όρος γλυκαιμικό φορτίο που δεν τον συναντάω πολύ συχνά στα φόρουμ. Επίσης η ινσουλίνη δεν είναι μόνος ρυθμιστής της λιπόλυσης , ελέγχει και την έκκριση λεπτίνης , η λεπτίνη αυξάνεται όταν αυξάνεται η ινσουλίνη και αυξάνει την λιπόλυση.


Σωστότατος, ιδίως στο κομμάτι που αναφέρεσαι στο γλυκαιμικό φορτίο (glycemic load)...  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  

----------------------------------------

Όσοι τρελαίνονται με τα φρούτα ας ανατρέξουν σε κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό θερμιδομετρήτη (πχ. nutriondata) και ας δουν το GL που φέρουν τα φρούτα και ας το συγκρίνουν με GL από άλλες πηγές. Θα εκπλαγούν...

Δεν λέω φάτε αβέρτα φρούτα. Ούτε τρώτε τα κάθε μέρα, καθώς είναι απλοί υδατάνθρακες (σάκχαρα) , αλλά όσο υπάρχει αρνητικό θερμιδικό ισοζύγιο, φάτε (όταν είναι να τα φάτε) χωρίς ενοχές... Μόνο σε διατροφές με πολύ χαμηλούς υδατάνθρακες (κάτω από 100γρ./ημέρα) χρειάζεται να δίνουμε προσοχή (και )στα φρούτα...

-----------------------------------------

Προσωπικά, διατροφικά μπορώ να στερηθώ πολλά πράγματα, εκτός από φρούτα (ιδίως με το καρπούζι έχω τεράστιο κόλλημα)...
Υπάρχουν μέρες που τα κόβω εντελώς (δύσκολες μέρες  :01. Mr. Green: ) αλλά ποτέ δεν θα είναι πάνω από 2-3 στην σειρά. 

1-1,5 κιλό καρπουζάκι θα το χτυπήσω διάσπαρτα μέσα στην ημέρα, κάθε τρείς και λίγο...

Μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχω πρόβλημα στην απώλεια λίπους.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μα το καρπούζι είναι απο τα καλύτερα φρούτα και για δίαιτα για τον όγκο που πιάνει δεν έχει πολλες θερμίδες και έχει και πολύ νερό βασικό για το καλοκαίρι.

εγω έλεγα θέλοντας να κάνω απλα τα πράγματα σε εναν που θέλει να αδυνατίσει το καλοκαίρι τρώγε τακτικά ψάρι και καρπούζι και θα χάσεις αρκεί να προσέχουμε και το σύνολο θερμίδων , απλα πράματα

----------


## alien.carmania

σωστος το καρπουζι ειναι και της εποχης τωρα αν δεν το φαμε τωρα ποτε θα το φαμε...! ετσι και αλλιως το 90% ειναι νερο αφοβα παιδια δεν θα κατεβουμε και σε αγωνες...!

----------


## Tasos Green

> μα το καρπούζι είναι απο τα καλύτερα φρούτα και για δίαιτα για τον όγκο που πιάνει δεν έχει πολλες θερμίδες και έχει και πολύ νερό βασικό για το καλοκαίρι.
> 
> εγω έλεγα θέλοντας να κάνω απλα τα πράγματα σε εναν που θέλει να αδυνατίσει το καλοκαίρι τρώγε τακτικά ψάρι και καρπούζι και θα χάσεις αρκεί να προσέχουμε και το σύνολο θερμίδων , απλα πράματα


αυτη την στιγμη του δινω και καταλαβαινει Ηλια μαζι με λιγη φετα ...  :01. Mr. Green:  κανει και ζεστη και ειναι οτι πρεπει παγωμενο.... κολαση σου λεω!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αυτη την στιγμη του δινω και καταλαβαινει Ηλια μαζι με λιγη φετα ...  κανει και ζεστη και ειναι οτι πρεπει παγωμενο.... κολαση σου λεω!



καλα ξηγιέσαι τασο είναι το φρούτο του καλοκαιριού και δεν έχει και πολλες θερμίδες και παγωμένο είναι τρέλα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Eddie

Τωρα το καλοκαιρι τρωω πολλα βλητα!!Εσεις τρωτε?Ειναι απ τα λιγα πρασσινα που μπορω να βρω (βασικα το μοναδικο),επισης ειναι εποχιακο αν δε κανω λαθος.

Ειναι αυτα που λενε οτι χρειαζεται προσοχη γιατι μερικοι παραγωγοι τα μπερδευουν με καποια αλλα που ειναι δηλητηριωδη.

Ξερει κανεις διατροφικη αξια κλπ?Αξιζουν?

----------


## giorgospet

> Τωρα το καλοκαιρι τρωω πολλα βλητα!!Εσεις τρωτε?Ειναι απ τα λιγα πρασσινα που μπορω να βρω (βασικα το μοναδικο),επισης ειναι εποχιακο αν δε κανω λαθος.
> 
> Ειναι αυτα που λενε οτι χρειαζεται προσοχη γιατι μερικοι παραγωγοι τα μπερδευουν με καποια αλλα που ειναι δηλητηριωδη.
> 
> Ξερει κανεις διατροφικη αξια κλπ?Αξιζουν?


Εγώ τελευταία συναναστρέφομε με βλήτα. Εν πάση περιπτώση , φυσικά και αξίζουν , προσοχή σε αυτό που έγραψες.

----------


## thegravijia

> Τωρα το καλοκαιρι τρωω πολλα βλητα!!Εσεις τρωτε?Ειναι απ τα λιγα πρασσινα που μπορω να βρω (βασικα το μοναδικο),επισης ειναι εποχιακο αν δε κανω λαθος.
> 
> *Ειναι αυτα που λενε οτι χρειαζεται προσοχη γιατι μερικοι παραγωγοι τα μπερδευουν με καποια αλλα που ειναι δηλητηριωδη.
> * 
> Ξερει κανεις διατροφικη αξια κλπ?Αξιζουν?


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: WTF

ΔΝ προκυτενα ξαναφαω

----------


## Eddie

Mη μασατε ωρε παλικαρια!!Τοσα και τοσα τρωμε,με λιγο δηλητηριο τι να παθουμε? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## overtheclouds

Σε ποιό γεύμα τις ημέρα μου να περιέχονται φρούτα ή λαχανικά γιατι έχω μπερδευτεί.
Τρώω μπανάνα-μήλα-κυδώνια , και απο λαχανικά μαρούλι-αντίδια-καρότα.
Να τα τρώω πριν ή μετά την προπόνηση?

----------


## KATERINI 144

λαχανικά σε ολα τα γεύματα της ημέρας, φρούτα το πρωί.

εντιτ: (τις δυο απλές ερωτήσεις μπορούσες να τις κάνεις τρις.)

----------


## overtheclouds

Ναι έχεις δίκιο , αλλά αυτές οι 3 θα γίνουν 13 γιατί ακόμα ψάχνομαι και μερικά άρθρα που διαβάζω , το ένα αναιρεί το άλλο.
Δηλαδή φρούτα σας πρωινό και σαν δεκατιανό και λαχανικά δεκατιανό προ-προπονητικό μετα-προπονητικό?
Είναι οκ έτσι?Γιατί κάτι διάβασα ότι τα φρούτα λόγω κάτι συστατικών και ιδιαίτερα η μπανάνα δεν κάνει μετά την προπόνηση

----------


## lila_1

> Ναι έχεις δίκιο , αλλά αυτές οι 3 θα γίνουν 13 γιατί ακόμα ψάχνομαι και μερικά άρθρα που διαβάζω , το ένα αναιρεί το άλλο.
> Δηλαδή φρούτα σας πρωινό και σαν δεκατιανό και λαχανικά δεκατιανό προ-προπονητικό μετα-προπονητικό?
> Είναι οκ έτσι?Γιατί κάτι διάβασα ότι τα φρούτα λόγω κάτι συστατικών και ιδιαίτερα η μπανάνα δεν κάνει μετά την προπόνηση


Φρούτα οι καλύτερες ώρες είναι στο πρωινό,αμέσως  πριν και αμέσως μετά την προπόνα.

Λαχανικά όποτε θες ΕΚΤΟΣ απο ΑΜΕΣΩΣ πριν και μετά την προπόνα γιατί καθυστερούν την πέψη (εφόσον είναι ωμα)

----------


## Wolve

> Φρούτα οι καλύτερες ώρες είναι στο πρωινό,αμέσως  πριν και αμέσως μετά την προπόνα.
> 
> Λαχανικά όποτε θες ΕΚΤΟΣ απο ΑΜΕΣΩΣ πριν και μετά την προπόνα γιατί καθυστερούν την πέψη (εφόσον είναι ωμα)


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> Φρούτα οι καλύτερες ώρες είναι στο πρωινό,αμέσως  πριν και αμέσως μετά την προπόνα.


Φρουκτοζη πριν και μετα την προπονηση?? :01. Confused:

----------


## lila_1

> Φρουκτοζη πριν και μετα την προπονηση??


Πρότεινε μια καλύτερη ώρα λοιπον...

----------


## Wolve

> Φρουκτοζη πριν και μετα την προπονηση??


εαν δεν εχεις να βαλεις κατι αλλο μια χαρα ειναι ρε  :01. Wink:

----------


## soccerstrikergr

Σε ποιά γεύματα είναι χρήσιμο να φάω φρούτα?
Η μπανάνα π.χ. γιατί δεν κάνει να την τρώω πριν ή μετά την προπόνηση ενώ είναι πλούσια πηγή πρωτείνης?
Επίσης κάνει να τρώω σταφίδες 1 μισάωρο μετά την προπόνηση?

----------


## Devil

πηγη πρωτεινης η μπανανα??? τοτε το κοτοπουλο τι ειναι???

βαλτα σε πρωινο και σε κανενα ενδιαμεσο γευμα απο τα κυριως γευματα....

----------


## soccerstrikergr

Εννοώ ανάμεσα σε άλλα φρούτα , η μπανάνα έχει πρωτείνη.
Λοιπόν πέρα απο την πρωτείνη , τι υδατάνθρακες πρέπει να παίρνει ο οργανισμός μετά την προπόνηση?Αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## Devil

> Εννοώ ανάμεσα σε άλλα φρούτα , η μπανάνα έχει πρωτείνη.
> Λοιπόν πέρα απο την πρωτείνη , τι υδατάνθρακες πρέπει να παίρνει ο οργανισμός μετά την προπόνηση?Αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.


οτι υδατανθρακες να ναι..... εγω θα πηγαινα σε κανονικο φαγητο.... ρυζι + κοτοπουλο...

----------


## soccerstrikergr

δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να διαχωρίζω τους υδατάνθρακες ανάλογα σε ποιό γεύμα τους τρώω?
οι σταφίδες π.χ. που έχουν αρκετούς υδατάνθρακες κάνουν για μετά το μεταπροπονητικό (λόγω γεύσης κυρίως) γιατί θέλω να φάω μετά κάτι γλυκό.

----------


## Devil

> δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να διαχωρίζω τους υδατάνθρακες ανάλογα σε ποιό γεύμα τους τρώω?
> οι σταφίδες π.χ. που έχουν αρκετούς υδατάνθρακες κάνουν για μετά το μεταπροπονητικό (λόγω γεύσης κυρίως) γιατί θέλω να φάω μετά κάτι γλυκό.


αν θες να τις φας τις τρως.... την γνωμη μου στην ειπα απο πανω....

----------


## soccerstrikergr

έγινε φίλος , ευχαριστώ..

----------


## giannis64

εγινε συγχωνευση 2 θεματων.

μην ανοιγετε καινουργια θεματα ρε παιδια για τετοιες ερωτησεις.

----------


## beatshooter

Βραδυ αν τρωω 1-2 ξυνομηλα 3-4 φορες την βδομαδα θα εχω προβλημα με την απωλεια βαρους που εχω στοχο?

Αντι για μαρουλι,τρωω σαλατα σπανακι(μαζι με κοτοπουλο,τονο,μπριζολα) υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## lila_1

> Βραδυ αν τρωω 1-2 ξυνομηλα 3-4 φορες την βδομαδα θα εχω προβλημα με την απωλεια βαρους που εχω στοχο?
> 
> Αντι για μαρουλι,τρωω σαλατα σπανακι(μαζι με κοτοπουλο,τονο,μπριζολα) υπαρχει προβλημα?


Η απώλεια βάρους έχει σχέση με το σύνολο των ημερίσιων θερμίδων....
Για τα μήλα,εξαρτάται τί ώρα θα τα φάς, πόσο υ/κα έχεις φάει και αν τα τρώς μετά απο προπ...
Κατ εμέ καλύτερα απόφυγε τον υ/κα (κυρίως σάκχαρα) βραδινές ώρες (εκτός απο postwo) αν και δεν υπάρχει κανόνας..

----------


## tasos2

Tα μηλα εχουν περισσοτερες φυτικες ινες και λιγοτερα σακχαρα. Και γενικα ελαχιστες θερμιδες. Κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι απο τα φρουτα που ακομα και σε διαιτα μπορεις να τρως αφοβα

----------


## lila_1

> Tα μηλα εχουν περισσοτερες φυτικες ινες και λιγοτερα σακχαρα. Και γενικα ελαχιστες θερμιδες. Κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι απο τα φρουτα που ακομα και σε διαιτα μπορεις να τρως αφοβα


 Ξανατσέκαρε έναν θερμιδομετρητή

----------


## tasos2

80 θερμιδες εχει ενα μεσαιο. Οντως περισσοτερο απο οτι νομιζα αλλα δεν ειναι και για θανατο.

----------


## jimmy007

> 80 θερμιδες εχει ενα μεσαιο. Οντως περισσοτερο απο οτι νομιζα αλλα δεν ειναι και για θανατο.


Eίναι 20 γρ carbs...

----------


## lila_1

80 θερμιδες τί μεσαίο όμως...
50 θερμίδες ανα 100 γραμ έχει και το μέσο μήλο ζυγίζει 200...

Σαν όλα τα φρούτα είναι

----------


## gspyropo

Έχω πάθει εθισμό στα βραστα λαχανικά και Κυρίως στο Κόρινθο και στα καροτα..ποια η γνώμη σας στο κατα Πόσο πρέπει να τα συμπεριλαμβανουμε στη διατροφή μας;;;

----------


## tasos2

Οσο περισσοτερα τοσο το καλυτερο. Αλλα καλυτερα ωμα!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Οσο περισσοτερα τοσο το καλυτερο. Αλλα καλυτερα ωμα!


_Για ποιο λόγο είναι καλύτερα βραστά?_

----------


## tasos2

Eιναι καλυτερα ωμα γιατι με το βρασιμο χανουν καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα

----------


## giannis64

εγινε συγχωνευση θεματων. να ψαχνετε λιγο μεσα στο φορουμ παιδια.

----------


## beatshooter

Τι φρουτα να τρωω τωρα που ειμαι σε γραμμωση?

Δαμασκηνα 5-6 αποξηραμενα ειναι καλα για σνακ?

----------


## Eddie

> Τι φρουτα να τρωω τωρα που ειμαι σε γραμμωση?
> 
> Δαμασκηνα 5-6 αποξηραμενα ειναι καλα για σνακ?


Οχι!!!

Προτιμησε καμια φραουλα και κανα ξινομηλο.Επισης πεπονι τωρα που θα βγουνε σε λιγο,και καρπουζι αλλα με μετρο.

----------


## gspyropo

Ποια η γνώμη σας για την κατανάλωση Λαχανου σε περίοδο γραμμωσης πρέπει να αποφεύγετε η όχι;;;;

----------


## Panosss

Εγώ θα σου έλεγα ξινόμηλο ή μήλο τέλος πάντων αν δεν βρεις ξινόμηλο.
Τα αποξηραμένα σε περίοδο γράμμωσης τα ξεχνάς.

@gspyropo: Ε όχι και να αποφεύγεται το λάχανο! Λάχανο, μαρούλι, σπανάκι είναι must

----------


## beatshooter

Κατι αλλο εκτος ξινομηλο κ φραουλες?

 :01. Smile:

----------


## beatshooter

> Ξυνομηλα αφοβα.... οποιοδηποτε "ξυνο" φρουτο σε περιοδο γραμμωσης ειναι οκ...


Φραουλες που λες Εντι ομως δεν ειναι ξινο... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> Φραουλες που λες Εντι ομως δεν ειναι ξινο...


Με λιγο λεμονι ολα ξινα γινονται  :01. Razz:  

Ουτε το πεπονι ειναι ξινο,αλλα εχει πολυ λιγες θερμιδες!!Οι φραουλες νομιζω 40περιπου στα 100γρ..τιποτα!!Απο σακχαρα μεν,αλλα ειναι λιγες.

----------


## beatshooter

Αχ αυτα τα σακχαρα....Εντι κανα αλλο φτουτακι που να δουλευεις στην γραμωση?

----------


## Eddie

> Αχ αυτα τα σακχαρα....Εντι κανα αλλο φτουτακι που να δουλευεις στην γραμωση?


χαχαχαχα...εγω δε δουλευω τιποτα,τα εχω ολα κομμενα.

Περιμενω να βγουν τα ροδακινα ομως...τα περιποιουμαι 5-6 μαζι(οταν τρωω),εχω μεγαλο ερωτα και δε κοιταω υδατ και ζαχαρες...και γενικα δε κανω πισω.

----------


## eri_87

> Κατι αλλο εκτος ξινομηλο κ φραουλες?


Ακτινίδια είναι σουπερ! Και τα ξινόμηλα από τα άλλα μήλα δεν έχουν τρελή διαφορά... Αν θες παίρνεις άλλη ποικιλία. Καρπούζι επίσης, με μέτρο.  Όλα τα άλλα φρούτα (που θα είναι κ πολλά από δω κ πέρα) έχουν πολλά σάκχαρα. Αν φας, προτίμησε τα πιο άγουρα.

----------


## chris corfu

ρε σεις φραουλες που αναφερατε εχουν χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη και ενδεικνυονται για γραμμωση απο οτι γνωριζω(με μετρο εννοειται) η κατι μου διαφευγει?? οπως και το πεπονι κ καρπουζι.

----------


## tasos2

> ρε σεις φραουλες που αναφερατε εχουν χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη και ενδεικνυονται για γραμμωση απο οτι γνωριζω(με μετρο εννοειται) η κατι μου διαφευγει?? οπως και το πεπονι κ καρπουζι.


Το καρπουζι ειναι μεσ τα σακχαρα

----------


## terataki

τα σακχαρα δεν απαγορευονται στην γραμμωση  :01. Wink:

----------


## beatshooter

Παντως αμα τρωω 1-2 μηλα 3-4 φορες την βδομαδα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα καθως ουτε αγωνιστικος ειμαι ουτε στο 6% λιπος και θελω να κατεβω πιο κατω...Αμα φτασω με το καλο εκει που θελω προσεχω κ τετοιες λεπτομεριες.

----------


## Panosss

Κάθε μέρα να τρως μήλο, δεν πειράζει καθόλου.
Προσπάθησε να μην είναι το βράδυ απλά (όχι και οτι και αν φας το βράδυ θα γίνει κάτι) και είσαι μια χαρά.

----------


## giannis64

> τα σακχαρα δεν απαγορευονται στην γραμμωση


γιατι? :01. Unsure: 
αν θες εξηγησετο αυτο μιας και θα ανατρεψεις πολλες αντιθετες αποψεις που εχω..

----------


## terataki

> γιατι?
> αν θες εξηγησετο αυτο μιας και θα ανατρεψεις πολλες αντιθετες αποψεις που εχω..


λοιπον,καταρχας οταν εισαι σε γραμμωση το ΜΟΝΟ που θες ειναι η καυση λιπους.αυτο επιτυγχανεται με υποθερμιδικη διαιτα(οπως και να ειναι διαμορφωμενη) και επαρκης ληψη πρωτεινης για να μην υπαρχουν μυικες απωλειες.αρα γραμμωση κανεις και με 300γρ υδατανθρακα την μερα ενω εισαι υποθερμιδικα δεν πειραζει σε κατι.τι θα καταφερεις αν αφαιρεσεις τον υδατανθρακα ενω εισαι με αρκετο ποσοστο λιπους? θα κανεις μια τρυπα στο νερο,θα χασεις καποια νερα πολυ προσωρινα ενω το λιπος θα παραμενει πανω σου.επισης ο υδατανθρακας ειναι βασικο στοιχειο στην αναρωση αλλα και στην καυση λιπους

----------


## jimmy007

> λοιπον,καταρχας οταν εισαι σε γραμμωση το ΜΟΝΟ που θες ειναι η καυση λιπους.αυτο επιτυγχανεται με υποθερμιδικη διαιτα(οπως και να ειναι διαμορφωμενη) και επαρκης ληψη πρωτεινης για να μην υπαρχουν μυικες απωλειες.αρα γραμμωση κανεις και με 300γρ υδατανθρακα την μερα ενω εισαι υποθερμιδικα δεν πειραζει σε κατι.τι θα καταφερεις αν αφαιρεσεις τον υδατανθρακα ενω εισαι με αρκετο ποσοστο λιπους? θα κανεις μια τρυπα στο νερο,θα χασεις καποια νερα πολυ προσωρινα ενω το λιπος θα παραμενει πανω σου.*επισης ο υδατανθρακας ειναι βασικο στοιχειο στην αναρωση αλλα και στην καυση λιπους*


Εδώ μου τα χαλάς... Γιατί ισχύει αυτό?

----------


## terataki

> Εδώ μου τα χαλάς... Γιατί ισχύει αυτό?


οπα λαθος,γλυκαγονη ηθελα να πω το αντιθετο της ινσουλινης

edit: η ινσουλινη ειναι υπευθυνη για την αναρρωση επισης και μεταφορα θρεπτικων συστατικων.κατι που το θελουμε και στον ογκο και στην γραμμωση.
αρα την ινσουλινη πρεπει να την χρησιμοποιουμε σωστα για να μας βοηθησει καπου

----------


## giannis64

IGF 1 αυξητικη και ινσουλινη 

εχει ενα θεματακι εδω, και εμεις πολυ υπομονη.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> Εδώ μου τα χαλάς... Γιατί ισχύει αυτό?


εσυ μου τα χαλας εδω ομως.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

> οπα λαθος,γλυκαγονη ηθελα να πω το αντιθετο της ινσουλινης
> 
> edit: η ινσουλινη ειναι υπευθυνη για την αναρρωση επισης και μεταφορα θρεπτικων συστατικων.κατι που το θελουμε και στον ογκο και στην γραμμωση.
> αρα την ινσουλινη πρεπει να την χρησιμοποιουμε σωστα για να μας βοηθησει καπου


 
αα ετσι συμφωνω και εγω..

----------


## giannis64

> IGF 1 αυξητικη και ινσουλινη 
> 
> εχει ενα θεματακι εδω, και εμεις πολυ υπομονη..


αλλα εδω επιμενω




> λοιπον,καταρχας οταν εισαι σε γραμμωση το ΜΟΝΟ που θες ειναι η καυση λιπους.αυτο επιτυγχανεται με υποθερμιδικη διαιτα(οπως και να ειναι διαμορφωμενη) και επαρκης ληψη πρωτεινης για να μην υπαρχουν μυικες απωλειες.αρα γραμμωση κανεις και με 300γρ υδατανθρακα την μερα ενω εισαι υποθερμιδικα δεν πειραζει σε κατι.τι θα καταφερεις αν αφαιρεσεις τον υδατανθρακα ενω εισαι με αρκετο ποσοστο λιπους? θα κανεις μια τρυπα στο νερο,θα χασεις καποια νερα πολυ προσωρινα ενω το λιπος θα παραμενει πανω σου.επισης ο υδατανθρακας ειναι βασικο στοιχειο στην αναρωση *αλλα και στην καυση λιπους*





> *τα σακχαρα δεν απαγορευονται στην γραμμωση*


εδω κατι δεν καταλαβα εγω η δεν υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση.

----------


## jimmy007

> οπα λαθος,γλυκαγονη ηθελα να πω το αντιθετο της ινσουλινης
> 
> edit: η ινσουλινη ειναι υπευθυνη για την αναρρωση επισης και μεταφορα θρεπτικων συστατικων.κατι που το θελουμε και στον ογκο και στην γραμμωση.
> αρα την ινσουλινη πρεπει να την χρησιμοποιουμε σωστα για να μας βοηθησει καπου



Iνσουλίνη και γλυκαγόνη εκκρίνονται από τα παγκρεατικά κύτταρα(β και α τύπος αντίστοιχα) και χωρίς να προσλαμβάνουμε υδ/κες από την διατροφή μας.




> εσυ μου τα χαλας εδω ομως....


Εννοώ ότι οι υδ/κες δεν είναι απαραίτητοι για κάποια λειτουργία..

----------


## TToni Shark

> πηγη πρωτεινης η μπανανα??? τοτε το κοτοπουλο τι ειναι???
> 
> βαλτα σε πρωινο και σε κανενα ενδιαμεσο γευμα απο τα κυριως γευματα....


Μάλλον πηγή καλίου εννοούσε ο φίλος :01. Wink:

----------


## beatshooter

Κανα πινακα με θερμιδες φρουτων εχουμε?και γλυκαιμικο δεικτη?

----------


## tolis93

> Κανα πινακα με θερμιδες φρουτων εχουμε?και γλυκαιμικο δεικτη?


 τα ξερω απεξω πες μ τι θελεις και το χεις!επισης μπορεις να πας στο αρθρακι διατροφικος πινακας τροφιμων.εχει κ εκει.η στο γουγλι και να γραψεις nutrition facts about fruits τα εχει υπερβολικα αναλυτικοτατα

----------


## beatshooter

ροδακινα και κερασα τι gi εχουν?

----------


## alex13

θελω να μου πειτε απο αυτα τα φρουτα στη φωτο ποια πρεπει να εχω απαραιτητα στη διατροφη μου καθε μερα για να ειμαι καλυμμενος απο φρουτα

----------


## alex13

τι εγινε ρε παιδες ολα καλα καμια απαντηση?

----------


## Greek Gladiator

Κατα τη γνωμη μου τα πιο σημαντικα ειναι οι μπανανες, τα πορτοκαλια, τα δαμασκηνα, τα μηλα και ισως τα βατομουρα.

----------


## margarita02

Για να είσαι καλυμμένος όπως λες θα πρέπει να τρως διαφορετικά φρούτα κάθε μέρα και όχι μόνο μπανάνες ή μήλα. Προτιμάμε συνήθως φρούτα εποχής που παράγονται στην Ελλάδα και αποφεύγουμε τα εισαγωγής μεταξύ των οποίων είναι και οι μπανάνες.

Μπορείς να τρως μπανάνες αλλά όχι κάθε μέρα και όχι μόνο μπανάνες για να υπάρχουν περιθώρια να φας κι άλλα φρούτα όπως πορτοκάλια, μήλα, ακτινίδια, ρόδια, αχλάδια, γκρέιπ φρούιτ, μανταρίνια κτλ. 

Αυτό ισχύει όχι μόνο για τα φρούτα αλλά και για όλες τις υπόλοιπες τροφές. Δεν τρώμε π.χ. μόνο μπακαλιάρο για μήνες που είναι άσπρο ψάρι αλλά τον εναλλάσουμε και με άλλα ψάρια όπως τσιπούρα(γκρι ψάρι), μπαρμπούνι (κόκκινο)κτλ.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^ +1 Φρούτα εποχής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Παιδιά καλησπέρα....

Σκέφτομαι στην περίοδο του όγκου να αυξήσω τα φρούτα στην διατροφή μου...Τώρα στην γράμμωση τρώω μόνο ένα ξινόμηλο το πρωί

Αλλά θέλω να βάλω τα εξής φρούτα :Ανανά,μπανάνα, σύκα, σταφύλια, ρόδι, ξινόμηλο, γκρεϊπφρουτ,αβοκάντο

Υπάρχει κάποιο από τα παραπάνω που θεωρείται απαγορευτικό? Να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ, δεν εξετάζω αν θέλω να ο φάω από άποψη γεύσης μια φορά, δύο αλλά αν κάνει για διατροφή bbing σε καθημερινή βάση.

Εγώ το πλάνο που σκέφτηκα είναι: μισό ξινόμηλο το πρωί+ 1 μικρό κομμάτι ανανά+μισό αβοκάντο
                                                1 χυμό γκρεϊπφρουτ με το δεκατιανό
                                                1 μικρή φρουτοσαλάτα με όλα τα υπόλοιπα (σύκα,μπανάνα,σταφύλια,ρόδι)  μετά την προπόνηση

Επειδή δεν έχω μετρήσει τις θερμίδες που θα πρέπει να παίρνω ακόμα άρα δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω και για τις ποσότητες των φρούτων συγκεκριμένα με ενδιαφέρει αν τα συγκεκριμένα τις συγκεκριμένες χρονικές στιγμές της μέρας είναι καλά κατά την γνώμη σας....

----------


## SOLID

Γιατι να μην χωρανε σε μια διατροφη bbing????
Τα φρουτα χωρανε σε οποιαδηποτε διατροφη και πρεπει να τα τρως για πολλους λογους.
Δεν προκειται να σου χαλασουν το αποτελεσμα μιας γραμμωσης καποια φρουτα οποιος στο πει αυτο ειναι ακυρος.
Οσο για το ποια φρουτα τωρα.
Συγκεκριμενα μετα την προπονηση φροντισε να τρως φρουτα (αν το σκεφτεσαι για λογους γλυκογονου κτλ) που ειναι ψηλα σε γλυκοζη οπως (ακτινιδια,συκα,ανανας,φρεσκα η/και αποξηραμενα,βερυκοκα,χουρμαδες,δαμασκηνα,χυμος ροδι,cranberries,bluberries) ειναι καποιες απο τις ιδανικες επιλογες.Η μπανανα που για χρονια καταναλωνεται μεταπροπονητικα εχει περισσοτερη φρουκτοζη απο γλυκοζη (εχει βεβαια καποια ποσοτητα καλιου και ειναι πολυ καλη πηγη βιταμινης Β6) αλλα θα ελεγα οτι ταιριαζει πιο πολυ το πρωι.Οπως και φυσικα αβοκαντο και ελιες σε καμια περιπτωση μετα την προπονηση μιας και ειναι λιπαρα σε μεγαλο βαθμο,βαλτα στο τελευταιο γευμα σου αν θες η σε καποια σαλατα.

Εχε επισης υποψην πως σε φρουτοσαλατα που αναφερεις μην μπλεκεις οτι φρουτο σου ερθει γιατι καποια δεν συνδυαζονται με αλλα φρουτα και θα σου δημιουργουν πιθανον φουσκωματα,αερια λογω ζυμωσης που θα υποστουν.

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Οπότε φίλε SOLID λες καλύτερα *ξινόμηλο+μπανάνα+αβοκάντο* το πρωϊ

κ'

*σύκα+ανανά+ρόδι* μετά από προπόνηση.

Ο λόγος που δεν επιλέγω μόνο ένα φρούτο είναι για να κάνω συνδυασμό γεύσεων, θα κοιτάξω όμως η ποσότητα να είναι στις ίδιες θερμίδες που να χρειάζεται να τρώω απλά αντί να τις παίρνω από ένα φρούτο να τις παίρνω από συνδυασμό....

Επίσης είχα διαβάσει ότι ο Dorian Yates έτρωγε μία σοκολάτα μετά την προπόνηση...(άσχετο αλλά μάρεσε η ιδέα)

----------


## vaggan

καλυτερα τρωγε λαχανικα οχι φρουτα ειδικα τοσα οσα λες εχουν πολλα σακχαρα ασε τις φρουτοσαλατες και πλακωσου στα λαχανικα ειναι ιδεωδη για περιοδο γραμμωσης καλα για τον ντοριαν και την σοκολατα αμεσως μετα την προπονηση δεν θα το σχολιασω ο ντοριαν ειναι ντοριαν και εμεις ειμαστε εμεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SOLID

> Οπότε φίλε SOLID λες καλύτερα *ξινόμηλο+μπανάνα+αβοκάντο* το πρωϊ
> 
> κ'
> 
> *σύκα+ανανά+ρόδι* μετά από προπόνηση.
> 
> Ο λόγος που δεν επιλέγω μόνο ένα φρούτο είναι για να κάνω συνδυασμό γεύσεων, θα κοιτάξω όμως η ποσότητα να είναι στις ίδιες θερμίδες που να χρειάζεται να τρώω απλά αντί να τις παίρνω από ένα φρούτο να τις παίρνω από συνδυασμό....
> 
> Επίσης είχα διαβάσει ότι ο Dorian Yates έτρωγε μία σοκολάτα μετά την προπόνηση...(άσχετο αλλά μάρεσε η ιδέα)


Καπως ετσι με τα φρουτα ναι.Αβοκαντο μπορεις να το βαλεις το βραδυ μαζι με σαλατα και ασπραδια αυγων πχ η να το κανεις μαζι με λεμονι (αν εχει ωριμασει πολυ το αβοκαντο) σαν σαλτσα για την σαλατα (τα σπαει ασχημα).
Τα φρουτα πολυ τα λενε σαν απλους υδατανθρακες αλλα δεν συμπεριφερονται ετσι ακριβως (οπως η καθαρη γλυκοζη πχ) επειδη ειναι πλουσια σε νερο και φυτικες ινες,μην τα φοβασαι.
Τα λαχανικα που σου λεει ο βαγκαν ναι ειναι MUST σε ολες τι φασεις οποιοασδηποτε διαιτας οποιασδηποτε διατροφης και ειδικα απο την στιγμη που μιλαμε για χασιμο.(Φυσικα ομως οχι για αναπληρωση γλυκογονου)τα ινωδη λαχανικα.

Η σοκολατα οκ κοιτα τωρα τουλαχιστον μην τρως μια σοκολατα μετα την προπονηση ετσι,(οχι οτι ειναι τιποτα το καταστροφικο βεβαια) αλλα απο την στιγμη που θες να κοψεις αστην,καντο αν θες σε βαση που θες κιλα αλλα και παλι η σοκολατα εχει ΠΟΛΛΑ λιπαρα και δε κορεσμενα κιολας,για μεταπροπονητικο δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ιδανικο.Συν του οτι διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι μπορουν να χειριστουν μεγαδοσεις υδατανθρακα διαφορετικα απο αλλους,εγω εχω τις καλυτερες σωματικες βελτιωσεις σε συσταση και οχι μονο με μεγαδοσεις υδατανθρακα,τον δεχομαι απλοχερα.Αλλα και παλι σοκολατα (που τρωω) δεν θα την εβαζα με την προπονηση,εχει πολυ λιπος.

----------


## alex13

μπορει καποιος να μου γραψει, επειδη εχω μπερδευτει λιγο, διπλα απ το καθε λαχανικο απ ποιον εως ποιον μηνα μπορουμε να τα καταναλωνουμε αφοβα δηλαδη να ειναι στη φυσιολογικη περιοδο τους...
    σπανακι
    φασολακια παρασινα
    σκορδο
    μπροκολο
    μαιντανος
    μανιταρια
    κρεμμυδι
    βασιλικος
    ανηθος
    ντοματες
    αγγουρι
    κολοκυθακια
    πιπεριες
    μαρουλι

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μία λίστα εποχικότητας φρούτων και λαχανικών είχε δημοσιέυσει το περιοδικό ΜΕΤΡΟ, χωρίς να έχω τις γνώσεις να ελέγξω την εγκυρότητά της στη παραθέτω παρακάτω:


*Ιανουάριος:
*άνηθος, μαϊντανό, μπρόκολο, παντζάρι, πράσα, ραδίκια, ράπα, λαχανάκια Βρυξελλών, μαϊντανό, λάχανο, σέλινο, σέσκουλο, σπανάκι, φινόκιο, αβοκάντο, κουνουπίδι, μαρούλια, καρότα, σέλινο.Πορτοκάλια, λεμόνια, μανταρίνια, γκρέιπ φρουτ, μήλα
σταφίδες, καρύδια, αμύγδαλα, κάστανα.*

Φεβρουάριος:
*Αγκινάρα, άνηθος, καρότο, αντίδια, κουνουπίδια, λάχανα, λαχανάκια Βρυξελλών, μαϊντανό, μαρούλια, μπρόκολο, παντζάρι, πράσα, ραδίκια, ράπα, σέλινο, σέσκουλο, σπανάκι, φινόκιο και αβοκάντο

Πορτοκάλια, λεμόνια, μανταρίνια, γκρέιπ φρουτ, μήλα ψυγείου (συγκομιδή Οκτωβρίου)
σταφίδες, καρύδια, αμύγδαλα, κάστανα.*

Μάρτιος:
*Σπαράγγια λευκά και πράσινα, αγκινάρες, αβοκάντο, άνηθος, αντίδια, αρακάς, καρότα, κουνουπίδια, λάχανα, λαχανάκια Βρυξελλών, μαϊντανός, μαρούλι, μπρόκολο, πατζάρι, πράσο, ραδίκια, ράπα, ραπανάκι, σέλινο, σέσκουλο, σπανάκι, φινόκιο.

Λεμόνια, πορτοκάλια, μανταρίνια, μήλα ψυγείου*

Απρίλιος:
*Κολοκυθάκια, κουκιά, ράπα (τελευταία),  αγκινάρες, αβοκάντο, άνηθο, αρακάς, καρότα, κουνουπίδια, κρεμμύδια φρέκα, λάχανα, λαχανάκια Βρυξελλών, μαϊντανός, μαρούλι, μπρόκολο, πατζάρι, πράσο, ραδίκια, σπαράγγια, σέσκουλο, σπανάκι.

Λεμόνια, πορτοκάλια, μανταρίνια, μήλα ψυγείου.*

Μάιος:
*Αβοκάντο, βλίτα, φασολάκια, πρώιμα αγγούρια, πρώιμες μελιτζάνες, άνηθος, αντίδι, αρακάς, καρότο, κολοκυθάκια, λάχανο, μαϊντανός, μάραθο, μαρούλι, πατζάρια, πιπεριά, ραδίκια, ραπανάκια, σέλινο, σέσκουλο, σπανάκι, σπαράγγια και μπρόκολα (τελευταία)

Καλοκαιρινά πορτοκάλια (Βαλένσια), φράουλες, κεράσια, βερίκοκα, μούσμουλα, πρώιμα πεπόνια. *

Ιούνιος:
*Ντομάτες, αγγούρι, αβοκάντο, βλίτα, κρεμμύδι, μαϊντανό, ραπανάκια, σκόρδο, σπανάκι, πιπεριά, πατάτες, αρακάς, κολοκυθάκια, μελιτζάνα, φασολάκια.

Βερίκοκα, φράουλες, κεράσια, ροδάκινα (ορισμένες ποικιλίες), καρπούζια, βύσσινα, πεπόνια, αχλάδια, μούσμουλα, πορτοκάλια. *

Ιούλιος:
*Αγγούρι, άνηθος, αντίδι, αρακάς, βλίτο, κολοκυάκια, φρέσκο κρεμμύδι, λάχανο, μαϊντανός, μάραθος, μαρούλι, πιπεριά, ραδίκια, μπάμιες, σέλινο, σέσκουλο, σκόρδο, φασολάκια, ντομάτες, πατζάρια, ραπανάκια, καρότα, κολοκύθες, μελιτζάνες, πατάτες.

Βερίκοκα, φράουλες, αχλάδια, μήλα, σύκα, βύσσινα, κεράσια, ροδάκινα , καρπούζια, πεπόνια*

Αύγουστος:
*Αγγούρια, άνηθο, αντίδια, βλίτα, καρότα, κολοκύθα, κολοκυθάκια, κρεμμύδι, λάχανα, μαϊντανό, μάραθο, μαρούλι, μελιτζάνες, μπάμιες, πατζάρια, πατάτες, πιπεριές, ραδίκια, ραπανάκια, σέλινο, σέσκουλο, σκόρδο και φρέσκα φασολάκια, ντομάτες.

Αχλάδια, γκρέιπ φρουτ, καρπούζια, μήλα, ροδάκινα, πεπόνια, σταφύλια και σύκα, δαμάσκηνα.*

Σεπτέμβριος:
*Κολοκυθάκια, ντομάτες, μπάμιες, κρεμμύδια ξερά, πατάτες.

Σταφύλια, σύκα, αχλάδια, μήλα, δαμάσκηνα, καρπούζια, πεπόνια
Νωπά καρύδια, φιστίκι Αιγίνης. *

Οκτώβριος:
*Τελευταία βλίτα, κολοκυθάκια, μάραθος, μελιτζάνες, πιπεριές, ραπανάκια, φασολάκια και ντομάτες. Αγγούρια, αντίδι, άνηθος, καρότο, κολοκύθα, κουνουπίδι, λάχανο, μαϊντανός, πατζάρι, μαρούλι, πράσο, ραδίκια, σέλινα, σέσκουλα, σπανάκια, μπρόκολο, ράπα, φινόκιο.

Ακτινίδια, κυδώνια, μήλα, σταφύλια, λωτοί, ρόδια, 
Ξερά σύκα, σταφίδες, αμύγδαλα, καρύδια.*

Νοέμβριος:
*Αντίδι, καρότο, κουνουπίδι, λάχανο, λάχανο Bρυξελλών, μαρούλι, μπρόκολο, παντζάρι, πατάτα, πράσο, ραδίκια, σέλινο, σέσκουλο, σπανάκι, φινόκιο.

Αχλάδια, μήλα, ρόδια, λεμόνια, μανταρίνια, γκρέιπ φρουτ, πορτοκάλια
Ξερά σύκα, σταφίδες, φουντούκια, αμύγδαλα, κάστανα.*

Δεκέμβριος:
*Αντίδι, καρότο, κουνουπίδι, λάχανο, λάχανο Bρυξελλών, μαρούλι, μπρόκολο, παντζάρι, πατάτα, πράσο, ραδίκια, ράπα, σέλινο, σέσκουλο, σπανάκι, φινόκιο, αβοκάντο, άνηθος, μαϊντανός. 

Μανταρίνια, πορτοκάλια, λεμόνια, γκρέιπ φρουτ, μήλα, αχλάδια . 
σταφίδες, ξερά σύκα, φουντούκια, αμύγδαλα, κάστανα.

----------


## Panhell34

Ο φόβος των φρούτων προκύπτει από μελέτες που έδειχναν πως 50 ή περισσότερα γραμμάρια φρουκτόζης μπορούν να αυξήσουν την de novo λιπογένεση,να αυξήσουν τα τριγλυκερίδια του αίματος και να επάγουν την αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη.Ας έχουμε κατά νου πως τα φρούτα γενικά περιέχουν 6-7 γραμμάρια φρουκτόζη.Αυτό σημαίνει πως θα πρέπει να φάμε πολλά φρούτα για να πιάσουμε τα 50 γραμμάρια φρουκτόζης.Μια άλλη σκέψη είναι πως η φρουκτόζη προκαλεί ελάχιστη έκκριση ινσουλίνης.Ακόμα και αν η κατανάλωση γλυκόζης ήταν αρκετή ώστε να αυξήσει την σύνθεση λίπους,η έλλειψη ινσουλίνης θα είχε πιθανότατα σαν αποτέλεσμα την αυξημένη οξείδωση του λίπους.Με προυπόθεση το θερμιδικό έλλειμμα,δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας στο τέλος της ημέρας.Φάτε φρούτα.Είναι θρεπτικά και γενικά χαμηλά σε θερμίδες.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Πηγή από το βιβλίο "Επιστήμη και μύθοι για την διατροφή και την άσκηση" του Jamie Hale

Το ξανανοίγω το θέμα για γνώμες!Είχε αρκετά ακόμα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να τα μεταφέρω ούτε μπορούσα να τα καταλάβω όλα!   :01. Mr. Green:

----------

